# Vendicare un tradimento con altro tradimento ...



## Non Registrato (6 Novembre 2012)

Leggendo il forum ho notato una linea comune di voi tutti, nel quale consigliate di evitare, ove possibile, di tradire per vendicare un tradimento. 
Perchè? 
Quali dinamiche entrano in gioco per far si che il tradimento per vendetta sia più distruttivo (al livello di sentimenti verso il proprio partner traditore, che psicologici verso se stessi), che costruttivo?
Perchè poi ci si dovrebbe sentire più male e non soddisfatti?


----------



## fightclub (6 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggendo il forum ho notato una linea comune di voi tutti, nel quale consigliate di evitare, ove possibile, di tradire per vendicare un tradimento.
> Perchè?
> Quali dinamiche entrano in gioco per far si che il tradimento per vendetta sia più distruttivo (al livello di sentimenti verso il proprio partner traditore, che psicologici verso se stessi), che costruttivo?
> Perchè poi ci si dovrebbe sentire più male e non soddisfatti?


perchè probabilmente ti sentiresti una merda come pensi che sia chi ti ha tradito
saresti come lui/lei senza poter più pensare di essere migliore
e invece lasciarsi e godersi la vota alla luce del sole?


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggendo il forum ho notato una linea comune di voi tutti, nel quale consigliate di evitare, ove possibile, di tradire per vendicare un tradimento.
> Perchè?
> Quali dinamiche entrano in gioco per far si che il tradimento per vendetta sia più distruttivo (al livello di sentimenti verso il proprio partner traditore, che psicologici verso se stessi), che costruttivo?
> Perchè poi ci si dovrebbe sentire più male e non soddisfatti?


Perchè chi crede nella fedeltà non può, secondo me, buttare via un valore così grande per ripagare con la stessa moneta.
Non ha senso.
Non ha nessun senso.
Tradire per vendetta è denigratorio per se stessi.
Vuol dire prendere a calci in culo qualcosa di importante.
Vuol dire fare un compromesso che non abbiamo voluto. E che non sentiamo. 

E sarebbe in primis un tradimento contro noi stessi.





bella merda. E scusate il francesismo.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggendo il forum ho notato una linea comune di voi tutti, nel quale consigliate di evitare, ove possibile, di tradire per vendicare un tradimento.
> Perchè?
> Quali dinamiche entrano in gioco per far si che il tradimento per vendetta sia più distruttivo (al livello di sentimenti verso il proprio partner traditore, che psicologici verso se stessi), che costruttivo?
> Perchè poi ci si dovrebbe sentire più male e non soddisfatti?



Dipende da quanto fresco è il tradimento ...
Io l'ho fatto dopo anni perchè mi mancava l'anello mancante alla catena...
NIente vendetta solo per capire cosa vuol dire tradire nonostante ami e rispetti il tuo compagno ufficiale ...


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggendo il forum ho notato una linea comune di voi tutti, nel quale consigliate di evitare, ove possibile, di tradire per vendicare un tradimento.
> Perchè?
> *Quali dinamiche entrano in gioco per far si che il tradimento per vendetta sia più distruttivo *(al livello di sentimenti verso il proprio partner traditore, che psicologici verso se stessi), *che costruttivo?
> *Perchè poi ci si dovrebbe sentire più male e non soddisfatti?


è pura filosofia. 

in breve: non fare all'altro ciò che non vorresti fosse fatto a te.


----------



## tesla (6 Novembre 2012)

non l'ho fatto, non è nelle mie corde, lo ritengo infantile e gorillesco.
avrei dovuto farlo forse, levarmi la soddisfazione e poi grattarmi felice la pancia e le natiche.


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dipende da quanto fresco è il tradimento ...
> Io l'ho fatto dopo anni perchè mi mancava l'anello mancante alla catena... *Quale catena?*
> *NIente vendetta solo per capire cosa vuol dire tradire nonostante ami e rispetti il tuo compagno ufficiale ...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> mha! bastava rivivere il torto subito. Ci si sente, penso, sempre delle merde.


----------



## JON (6 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggendo il forum ho notato una linea comune di voi tutti, nel quale consigliate di evitare, ove possibile, di tradire per vendicare un tradimento.
> Perchè?
> Quali dinamiche entrano in gioco per far si che il tradimento per vendetta sia più distruttivo (al livello di sentimenti verso il proprio partner traditore, che psicologici verso se stessi), che costruttivo?
> Perchè poi ci si dovrebbe sentire più male e non soddisfatti?


A rigor di logica, più che distruttivo, sarebbe inutile e ingiusto.

Vendicarsi in quel modo, con una persona che ti ha già dimostrato di essere lontana da te e per i suoi motivi, è solo inutile perchè fai male solo a te stesso. Dannoso sarebbe perchè rincarerebbe la dose rendendo il rapporto doppiamente avvelenato nel caso in cui si resterebbe uniti.

La verà vendetta sarebbe quella di riporre i propri sentimenti in un nuovo rapporto, in cui la liceità e autenticità dei sentimenti resterebbero inalterati secondo i propri canoni.


----------



## free (6 Novembre 2012)

perchè ci si immergerebbe nello stesso vortice di bugie e menzogne che ci ha distrutto (o quasi, dipende dalla sensibilità di ciascuno di noi)
allora sarebbe meglio, invece, dichiarare apertamente che si ritiene sciolto il "patto" di fedeltà, riflettendo bene però se è questo ciò che si vuole, secondo me
insomma, meglio tirargli una bomba in mezzo ai piedi e vedere che succede, piuttosto che diventare doppi e sleali con chi si ama (magari chiedendosi prima se è ancora così!)


----------



## Angelica (6 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggendo il forum ho notato una linea comune di voi tutti, nel quale consigliate di evitare, ove possibile, di tradire per vendicare un tradimento.
> Perchè?
> Quali dinamiche entrano in gioco per far si che il tradimento per vendetta sia più distruttivo (al livello di sentimenti verso il proprio partner traditore, che psicologici verso se stessi), che costruttivo?
> Perchè poi ci si dovrebbe sentire più male e non soddisfatti?



Primo: perché tradire è una cosa che non si fa, punto.
Secondo: dato il primo punto, se l'altro si è comportato male, questo non giustifica che ci comportiamo male anche noi. Sarebbe come dire che siamo autorizzati a rubare perché ci sono persone che rubano. 
Terzo: perché se si va a letto con qualcuno, ci si va perché lo si desidera, non per fare dispetto a qualcun altro.
Per questo poi non ci si sente soddisfatti, perché è una cosa che in realtà non si voleva.

Insomma, se lui mi ha tradita ed io penso che è stato stronzo, se lo faccio anch'io, anch'io sono stronza. Ed io non sono stronza. E' un po' come quando qualcuno fa qualcosa che non si fa, e si giustifica dicendo "sono forse più scemo degli altri?" Sai cosa rispondo io in questi casi? "No, sei scemo _come_ gli altri".


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggendo il forum ho notato una linea comune di voi tutti, nel quale consigliate di evitare, ove possibile, di tradire per vendicare un tradimento.
> Perchè?
> Quali dinamiche entrano in gioco per far si che il tradimento per vendetta sia più distruttivo (al livello di sentimenti verso il proprio partner traditore, che psicologici verso se stessi), che costruttivo?
> Perchè poi ci si dovrebbe sentire più male e non soddisfatti?


La propria vita non la puoi basare sugli sbagli, ed il tradimento è uno sbaglio. Ma è uno sbaglio che fa il traditore, ( con annesse colpe del tradito) nel momento in cui tradisci per rabbia o vendetta stai facendo un'affronto alla tua stessa persona. Probabilmente sono mille i motivi e tutti diversi o tutti simili tra loro che inducono un tradito a cercare la vendetta, ma non è uno sgarbo che faresti a chi ti ha tradito, lo faresti soltanto a te,
 e se hai deciso di rimare con il traditore di riflesso a costui/ei. 

Le dinamiche forse non ci sono, forse è una maniera o una scusante per poter fare sesso con un'altra donna. Di certo non ci guadagni in autostima anzi.... E direi che se chi ti ha tradito e lo ha fatto per un qualsiasi motivo, ha almeno una qualche scusante se è pentito ed ha confessato, ( che non discolperà mai) chi tradisce dopo il tradimento e conosce e sa che è un errore, non ha scusanti di nessun genere.


----------



## exStermy (6 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggendo il forum ho notato una linea comune di voi tutti, nel quale consigliate di evitare, ove possibile, di tradire per vendicare un tradimento.
> Perchè?
> Quali dinamiche entrano in gioco per far si che il tradimento per vendetta sia più distruttivo (al livello di sentimenti verso il proprio partner traditore, che psicologici verso se stessi), che costruttivo?
> Perchè poi ci si dovrebbe sentire più male e non soddisfatti?


io per vendicarmi, sarei piu' propenso per mandarla al pronto soccorso pero' siccome qua s'inkazzano, allora in subordine e per sfregio na' (anche due) bella extra-copula ce sta da dio...

quindi uno pari e palla al centro anche se si cercasse di ricostruire...difficile ma ce se prova perche' a quel punto e' mejo sfankularse...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Novembre 2012)

Tradire per vendicare un tradimento non credo che migliorerebbe la sofferenze che si prova per essere stati traditi. Perchè in fondo è molto più facile perdonare se stessi che gli altri.

Secondo me resterebbe la stessa sofferenza di prima ma al contrario di prima non ci si potrebbe più lamentare.

In passato ( ex storia ) ho tradito ed alla fine, non per vendetta, mi ha tradito. L'incazzatura per il tradimento subito era notevole anche se in verità avevo "iniziato prima io". Credo che lei non abbia mai saputo di essere stata tradita.. 



Angelica ha detto:


> Primo: perché tradire è una cosa che non si fa, punto.


Sarà ma conosco più traditori di fedeli... non si farà ma si fa!


----------



## lunaiena (6 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> lunapiena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Dipende da quanto fresco è il tradimento ...
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> lui ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Veramente mi sono sentita tutt'altro che una merda...
> ...


----------



## free (6 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io per vendicarmi, sarei piu' propenso per mandarla al pronto soccorso pero' siccome qua s'inkazzano, allora in subordine e per sfregio na' (anche due) bella extra-copula ce sta da dio...
> 
> quindi uno pari e palla al centro anche se si cercasse di ricostruire...difficile ma ce se prova perche' a quel punto e' mejo sfankularse...



ma che dici? uno pari? adesso ci si deve dar via così solo per pareggiare?
che delusione!


----------



## lunaiena (6 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo che il tuo tradimento non sia stato dato per rabbia, forse per evoluzione della tua persona, per capacità di accettare quella poligamia innata nell'essere umano. Hai tradito, ci stai bene, ma il tradimento subito è stato soltanto, nel tuo caso e per quello che è il tuo credo in certi valori riferiti all'educazione cattolica, o genitoriale, o comunque acquisita nel corso della tua vita. Insomma *hai avuto la miccia* giusta per accenderti.




E che miccia!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che dici? uno pari? adesso ci si deve dar via così solo per pareggiare?
> che delusione!


neanche 3 punti porti a casa... poi è un pareggio dopo una sconfitta,eh? sei sotto di 2...


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2012)

*claudio,*

non l'ho scritto io, quella cosa che tu hai riportato.


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggendo il forum ho notato una linea comune di voi tutti, nel quale consigliate di evitare, ove possibile, di tradire per vendicare un tradimento.
> Perchè?
> Quali dinamiche entrano in gioco per far si che il tradimento per vendetta sia più distruttivo (al livello di sentimenti verso il proprio partner traditore, che psicologici verso se stessi), che costruttivo?
> Perchè poi ci si dovrebbe sentire più male e non soddisfatti?


Ho sempre pensato che un uomo tradito da una donna abbia un ancestrale desiderio di riappacificarsi col Karma dell'universo perpetrando esso stesso un tradimento.
Questo però dovrebbe essere un tradimento di natura perversa e scurrile, un'immondizia delicata come una tartina al caviale rigurgitato da un porco.
Perciò esso dovrebbe essere la negazione stessa del piacere naturale e familiare, a voler legare con cento corde la malevolenza stretta attorno al cuore della bugiarda e, medesimamente, svilirla nei propri amori sia di talamo che di ascendenza.
Sarebbe appropriato dunque che il marito, vittima di tradimento, si vendicasse costringendo un consangiuneo di lei, meglio se il padre od il nonno, a praticargli una sodomia in corpo al centro della piazza del paese natìo, previa distribuzione autorizzata di volantini ed affissione di megaposter annuncianti l'evento.
In tal modo egli, il marito, ne uscirebbe a testa alta, avendo umiliato in ogni modo possibile la moglie che gli aveva fatto un così grande torto e, nel contempo guadagnandosi la stima e l'affetto della cittadinanza.
La fedifraga diverrebbe una paria tra i paria ed il marito una nuova icona rosa alla pari di Raffaella Carrà!

Non credo che a sessi invertiti la cosa funzionerebbe.
Peccato!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato che un uomo tradito da una donna abbia un ancestrale desiderio di riappacificarsi col Karma dell'universo perpetrando esso stesso un tradimento.
> Questo però dovrebbe essere un tradimento di natura perversa e scurrile, un'immondizia delicata come una tartina al caviale rigurgitato da un porco.
> Perciò esso dovrebbe essere la negazione stessa del piacere naturale e familiare, a voler legare con cento corde la malevolenza stretta attorno al cuore della bugiarda e, medesimamente, svilirla nei propri amori sia di talamo che di ascendenza.
> Sarebbe appropriato dunque che il marito, vittima di tradimento, si vendicasse costringendo un consangiuneo di lei, meglio se il padre od il nonno, a praticargli una sodomia in corpo al centro della piazza del paese natìo, previa distribuzione autorizzata di volantini ed affissione di megaposter annuncianti l'evento.
> ...


meno male...:mrgreen:


----------



## free (6 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> neanche 3 punti porti a casa... poi è un pareggio dopo una sconfitta,eh? sei sotto di 2...



brava diglielo Sbri:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E che miccia!!!!:rotfl:
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (6 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> non l'ho scritto io, quella cosa che tu hai riportato.



Basta correggere il quote...


----------



## lunaiena (6 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Basta correggere il quote...



correggi il quote che Lui si arrabbia


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Basta correggere il quote...



grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> non l'ho scritto io, quella cosa che tu hai riportato.



Spiegami, perchè al momento sono più rincretinito del solito :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> correggi il quote che Lui si arrabbia



Ops sbagliato mi sono quotata :rotfl:



Ultimo correggi il quote che Lui si arrabbia:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ops sbagliato mi sono quotata :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimo correggi il quote che Lui si arrabbia:singleeye:


Aò ma lui chi ? :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aò ma lui chi ? :mrgreen:


Lui "lui " non esso:mrgreen:


----------



## Non RegistratoB (6 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggendo il forum ho notato una linea comune di voi tutti, nel quale consigliate di evitare, ove possibile, di tradire per vendicare un tradimento.
> Perchè?
> Quali dinamiche entrano in gioco per far si che il tradimento per vendetta sia più distruttivo (al livello di sentimenti verso il proprio partner traditore, che psicologici verso se stessi), che costruttivo?
> Perchè poi ci si dovrebbe sentire più male e non soddisfatti?


perchè la vendetta, qualsiasi vendetta, significa denigrare se stessi, agire miseramente per reazione, attribuire a qualcuno un potere che non merita... e che non ha!


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Leggendo il forum ho notato una linea comune di voi tutti, nel quale consigliate di evitare, ove possibile, di tradire per vendicare un tradimento.
> *Perchè?
> Quali dinamiche entrano in gioco per far si che il tradimento per vendetta sia più distruttivo (al livello di sentimenti verso il proprio partner traditore, che psicologici verso se stessi), che costruttivo?
> Perchè poi ci si dovrebbe sentire più male e non soddisfatti?


hai letto male.
anzi...ho letto male io:mrgreenardon


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai letto male.
> anzi...ho letto male io:mrgreenardon


Tutto chiaro ora. :cincin2:


----------



## Eretteo (6 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato che un uomo tradito da una donna abbia un ancestrale desiderio di riappacificarsi col Karma dell'universo perpetrando esso stesso un tradimento.
> Questo però dovrebbe essere un tradimento di natura perversa e scurrile, un'immondizia delicata come una tartina al caviale rigurgitato da un porco.
> Perciò esso dovrebbe essere la negazione stessa del piacere naturale e familiare, a voler legare con cento corde la malevolenza stretta attorno al cuore della bugiarda e, medesimamente, svilirla nei propri amori sia di talamo che di ascendenza.
> Sarebbe appropriato dunque che il marito, vittima di tradimento, si vendicasse costringendo un consangiuneo di lei, meglio se il padre od il nonno, a praticargli una sodomia in corpo al centro della piazza del paese natìo, previa distribuzione autorizzata di volantini ed affissione di megaposter annuncianti l'evento.
> ...


Non e' privo di un certo lazzo questo tuo inneggiare ai buoni prisci mores dei bei vecchi tempi andati.
No,non parlo degli anni '80,sempre sian lodati con la musica tecno ed i motori sovralimentati.
Ma dei sani costumi che predicavano di riparare ad un'immondizia immorale con una lezioncina sulla morale.
Che poi tanto prisci non sono,visto che qualche miliardata di ominidi vive tutt'oggi seguendo questi sani precetti.
Certo che vedere una sodomizzata dal nonno con un tronco di palma infestata dal punteruolo rosso,non e' il massimo del politicamente corretto,ne' dell'economicamente dilettevole.
Perche' umiliare i talenti naturali dileggiandoli in piazza e disprezzandoli mettendo in mezzo cose come la morale,la religione,le leggi della societa',il civile convivere,la famiglia,l'onore,i parenti.......tutte arcaiche oscenita' buone a riempire la bocca degli stolti e le manacce sudate degli ignoranti.
Ad una piace far la sboldra?
Cosi' sia,a frutto il talento naturale a beneficio del conto in banca familiare.
Ad uno non resta altro sangue che per soddisfare le proprie turpi voglie carnali?
Sia messo a servizio a sua volta,che qualche estimatrice attempata,cascante e ben pagante si trova di sicuro.
Ribrezzo e turpitudine.


----------



## free (6 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tutto chiaro ora. :cincin2:



già

ma secondo me non ha nemmeno bevuto!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2012)

Io amo eretteo e Rabarbaro. E wikipedia pure. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> già
> 
> ma secondo me non ha nemmeno bevuto!:rotfl:


 uh mamma! se ti legge ti uccide. Anzi ci uccide. 

Dici che normalmente è così ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> già
> 
> ma secondo me non ha nemmeno bevuto!:rotfl:


son proprio così, sciocchina naturale:mrgreen:


----------



## free (6 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> uh mamma! se ti legge ti uccide. Anzi ci uccide.
> 
> Dici che normalmente è così ? :mrgreen:



certo, è subdola e ambigua, non lo sai?:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> son proprio così, sciocchina naturale:mrgreen:


Vuoi vedere che qualcuno/a ora ti approva. :rotfl:












































































free.....


----------



## free (6 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> son proprio così, sciocchina naturale:mrgreen:



che carina!:inlove:

il Conte direbbe non mi cucchi, temo:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> certo, è subdola e ambigua, non lo sai?:mrgreen:



:rofl::scared:

Oltre le faccine, le dita, non sanno che fare o scrivere.


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> son proprio così, sciocchina naturale:mrgreen:



civetta


----------



## free (6 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> civetta



ma quando appenderete le ciglia finte al chiodo?
che le prendo in prestito?:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (6 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che dici? uno pari? adesso ci si deve dar via così solo per pareggiare?
> che delusione!


vabbe' apposta te lasso libera de sceglie...

ospedale o cornutazza alla pari.....

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' apposta te lasso libera de sceglie...
> 
> ospedale o cornutazza alla pari.....
> 
> ahahahahah


sono due soluzioni  che non risolvono, però


----------



## exStermy (6 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> neanche 3 punti porti a casa... poi è un pareggio dopo una sconfitta,eh? sei sotto di 2...


me li abbuono...

intanto io pe' una diventata na' vera stronza, nun me martello assolutamente le palle...

devo spurgare in qualche modo...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (6 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono due soluzioni  che non risolvono, però


e allora risolvera' rischiare di andare al manicomio per un kazzone simile...

NOOOOOOO.....NON CI STO!!!!..(cit.)

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e allora risolvera' rischiare di andare al manicomio per un kazzone simile...
> 
> NOOOOOOO.....NON CI STO!!!!..(cit.)
> 
> ahahahahah


ci si deve rialzare da qualunque sciagura ma non è facile come la presenti, sterminatore.
si reagisce ma non ci si può impedire di soffrire a comando


----------



## free (6 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e allora risolvera' rischiare di andare al manicomio per un kazzone simile...
> 
> NOOOOOOO.....NON CI STO!!!!..(cit.)
> 
> ahahahahah



ma no!

l'ospedale è fuori questione
il tradimento anche, perchè se si è coerenti con se stessi al limite si dichiara che il patto di fedeltà è sciolto, per inadempimento gravissimo e doloso
perchè ti vuoi mettere nella stessa posizione? (ma quale poi?:rotfl


----------



## exStermy (6 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci si deve rialzare da qualunque sciagura ma non è facile come la presenti, sterminatore.
> si reagisce ma non ci si può impedire di soffrire a comando


io parto dal presupposto che se mi tradissi mi scadresti dalle palle in un amen e quindi nel renderti pan per focaccia, sentirmi a mia volta sminuito davanti ad i tuoi occhi me ne fregherebbe proprio meno di zero...

proooova...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (6 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no!
> 
> l'ospedale è fuori questione
> il tradimento anche, perchè se si è coerenti con se stessi al limite si dichiara che il patto di fedeltà è sciolto, per inadempimento gravissimo e doloso
> perchè ti vuoi mettere nella stessa posizione? (ma quale poi?:rotfl


ao' per me il vendicarsi in quel modo, rende implicito ed esplicito come anche il patto di fedelta' sia andato a puttane....

a quel punto a quali regole vorresti attaccarti?....

t'attacchi solo ar....DRIINNN!!!...aspe'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io parto dal presupposto che se mi tradissi mi scadresti dalle palle in un amen e quindi nel renderti pan per focaccia, sentirmi a mia* volta sminuito davanti ad i tuoi occhi *me ne fregherebbe proprio meno di zero...
> 
> proooova...
> 
> ahahahah


Io credo che mi sentirei sminuita ai miei occhi....


----------



## free (6 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' per me il vendicarsi in quel modo, rende implicito ed esplicito come anche il patto di fedelta' sia andato a puttane....
> 
> a quel punto a quali regole vorresti attaccarti?....
> 
> ...


eh ma aderendo al fallimento del patto, si può valutare insieme che fare, non ti pare?
senza immergersi nella menzogna, a nostra volta


----------



## free (6 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che mi sentirei sminuita ai miei occhi....



già!:up:


----------



## Eliade (6 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggendo il forum ho notato una linea comune di voi tutti, nel quale consigliate di evitare, ove possibile, di tradire per vendicare un tradimento.
> Perchè?
> Quali dinamiche entrano in gioco per far si che il tradimento per vendetta sia più distruttivo (al livello di sentimenti verso il proprio partner traditore, che psicologici verso se stessi), che costruttivo?
> Perchè poi ci si dovrebbe sentire più male e non soddisfatti?


La fedeltà è un valore che devi avere per te stesso...perché senti di volerti comportare così.

Se la tua fedeltà era solo un partito preso (diciamo una sorta di condizionamento sociale), o di riflessi alla sua presunta fedeltà, allora è più ipocrisia che valore.

Almeno è questo che penso.

In ogni caso una vendetta del genere è più distruttiva, per vari motivi, innanzitutto perché ti abbassi ad un livello che non è il tuo, in linea teorica sempre se la fedeltà è il tuo valore intrinseco. E già questo dovrebbe bastare. 
In secondo luogo cosa vorresti ottenere? Alla peggio ti lascia, alla meglio gli allevi i sensi di colpa...

Ti dovresti sentire più male che soddisfatta/o per il semplice motivo che non avresti imparato dall'errore del coniuge. Ti sembra che il suo tradimento abbia aiutato la coppia? Se si allora procedi, altrimenti che lo fai a fare, ci ha già pensato lui/lei a fare danni...almeno il tradito 'sti due neuroni in capoccia li faccia funzionare!


----------



## exStermy (6 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che mi sentirei sminuita ai miei occhi....


se bonanotte...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (6 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh ma aderendo al fallimento del patto, si può valutare insieme che fare, non ti pare?
> senza immergersi nella menzogna, a nostra volta


ma la valutazione su che cazzo de fine farle fa', quella la faresti necessariamente dopo...

a botta calda invece, visto che non ho piu' obblighi, manco morali, me metto in pari e poi se pensa, te ripeto...

ahahahah


----------



## JON (6 Novembre 2012)

Nel tradimento quello che conta, da parte del tradito, è provare "rabbia".

I modi con cui si tenta di soddisfarla possono essere discutibili, ma ad ognuno il suo.

Tradire a propria volta per vendetta non ha senso. Non ne ha nel caso in cui ci si lascia, non è ha a maggior ragione se si resta insieme. Se lo si fa non è per danneggiare il traditore, quella sarebbe una falsa motivazione. Spesso si pensa di rendere pariglia per riprendersi la propria autostima, ovviamente si fanno più danni di quelli che sono stati già fatti è l'autostima difficilmente viene recuperata in quel modo. Altrettanto spesso c'è chi nasconde dietro la vendetta il desiderio di tradire, come se ne avesse licenza.
Ma la vendetta cosi fatta è distruttiva più per il tradito che per il traditore.

Il traditore meriterebbe ben altre vendette, a quel punto l'indifferenza sarebbe l'arma migliore. Ma nessun tradito riuscirà mai a scrollarsi di dosso cosi facilmente la rabbia che lo investe in quel momento.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se bonanotte...
> 
> ahahahah


Stanco? Vai a dormire così presto? Riposa bene.....Ci rileggiamo domani:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (6 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stanco? Vai a dormire così presto? Riposa bene.....Ci rileggiamo domani:mrgreen:


Invece io so' sveglissimo e nun me sfuggono le tue perle...

ma te le studi la notte?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (6 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Nel tradimento quello che conta, da parte del tradito, è provare "rabbia".
> 
> I modi con cui si tenta di soddisfarla possono essere discutibili, ma ad ognuno il suo.
> 
> ...


cioe' fare il cornuto indifferente per chi e come s'e' scopato la dolce consorte vuol dire vendicarsi?

mah...


----------



## JON (6 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cioe' fare il cornuto indifferente per chi e come s'e' scopato la dolce consorte vuol dire vendicarsi?
> 
> mah...


Ho detto sarebbe l'arma migliore, prendendo ovviamente le decisioni del caso.

In realtà ho detto che la rabbia è difficile da gestire.


----------



## Non RegistratoB (6 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> c'è chi nasconde dietro la vendetta il desiderio di tradire, come se ne avesse licenza.


diversamente neanche verrebbe in mente di poter/dover pareggiare i conti in questo modo.


----------



## Daniele (6 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che mi sentirei sminuita ai miei occhi....


Scusa se sono pignolo, ma tradire come reazione si scade davanti ai propri occhi e tradire perchè si è dei maiali no???
Non capisco, scusa!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggendo il forum ho notato una linea comune di voi tutti, nel quale consigliate di evitare, ove possibile, di tradire per vendicare un tradimento.
> Perchè?
> Quali dinamiche entrano in gioco per far si che il tradimento per vendetta sia più distruttivo (al livello di sentimenti verso il proprio partner traditore, che psicologici verso se stessi), che costruttivo?
> Perchè poi ci si dovrebbe sentire più male e non soddisfatti?


ripagando il tradimento con tradimento raddoppi i problemi e i dolori. se hai sofferto da tradito, continui soffrire da tradito e aggiungi il rimorso. quindi inizi praticamente la separazione nel modo peggiore possibile e non hai nessuna scusante.

oltre a fare ovviamente una bambinata.

ma vai pure a tradire. così diventi utente del forum per i prossimo 50 anni


----------



## free (6 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Nel tradimento quello che conta, da parte del tradito, è provare "rabbia".
> 
> I modi con cui si tenta di soddisfarla possono essere discutibili, ma ad ognuno il suo.
> 
> ...


scusa Jon, ma anche qui:
ma possibile che la persona che si è amata sino ad un minuto prima, ora invece debba essere oggetto di vendette di vario tipo ed indifferenza? ma a quel punto che si sta assieme a fare?
io credo che se c'è ancora amore da parte del tradito sia possibile arrivare ad una soluzione, parlandone, facendosi carico, superando le difficoltà etc. etc.
altrimenti no
per questo dico che è il tradito che deve capire cosa (chi) vuole, secondo me, rabbia o non rabbia


----------



## Innominata (6 Novembre 2012)

Già tradire secondo me quando si fa per volere e piacere costa un sacco di fatica...devi allestire, fare attenzione, dividerti, raddoppiarti, mobilitare un sacco di energie, aumentare l'allerta...se poi tutto questo ambaradam si fa pure mettendoci i veleni di una ripicca e senza un vero coinvolgimento che non sia quello di umiliare l'altro penso sia una cosa da stremarsi...Credo sia pure tossico, come la cocaina, lì per lì ti pare di essere gasatissimo, ma poi ti ritrovi prostrato e avvelenato. Ammetto che un tradimento possa lì per lì aumentarti le endorfine, ma gli ingredienti sarebbero trasporto, desiderio, ecc., se gli ingredienti sono rabbia, pensieri grifagni, rodimento, aggressività, è come fare una Sacher con la mota...


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Novembre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Già tradire secondo me quando si fa per volere e piacere costa un sacco di fatica...devi allestire, fare attenzione, dividerti, raddoppiarti, mobilitare un sacco di energie, aumentare l'allerta...se poi tutto questo ambaradam si fa pure mettendoci i veleni di una ripicca e senza un vero coinvolgimento che non sia quello di umiliare l'altro penso sia una cosa da stremarsi...Credo sia pure tossico, come la cocaina, lì per lì ti pare di essere gasatissimo, ma poi ti ritrovi prostrato e avvelenato. Ammetto che un tradimento possa lì per lì aumentarti le endorfine, ma gli ingredienti sarebbero trasporto, desiderio, ecc., se gli ingredienti sono rabbia, pensieri grifagni, rodimento, aggressività, è come fare una Sacher con la* mota..*.



mota ?


-approvolo il resto.:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa Jon, ma anche qui:
> *ma possibile che la persona che si è amata sino ad un minuto prima, ora invece debba essere oggetto di vendette di vario tipo ed indifferenza*? ma a quel punto che si sta assieme a fare?
> io credo che se c'è ancora amore da parte del tradito sia possibile arrivare ad una soluzione, parlandone, facendosi carico, superando le difficoltà etc. etc.
> altrimenti no
> per questo dico che è il tradito che deve capire cosa (chi) vuole, secondo me, rabbia o non rabbia


il passaggio da amore a odio è assai breve e nelle relazioni umane si alternano anche più volte nel corso di una giornata. odio è una forma alterata, rabbiosa di amore, mentre l'indifferenza è la sottrazione di amore, ossia una persona diventa una cosa.

però l'indifferenza nei confronti di una persona amata fa più male a noi che all'altro, pertanto credo che sia meglio parlarne, litigare, urlare, rincorrersi, rompere oggetti anziché fare finta di nulla.

il tradito non smette amare il partner traditore, ma è profondamente disgustato e deluso, e il traditore dovrà accettare questo boccone, se mai abbia voglia di fare pace. perché pace si può fare. ma non con i giochetti post-tradimento dove si ammette di aver sbagliato e dove non si accetta che l'altro si incazzi.


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perchè chi crede nella fedeltà non può, secondo me, buttare via un valore così grande per ripagare con la stessa moneta.
> Non ha senso.
> Non ha nessun senso.
> Tradire per vendetta è denigratorio per se stessi.
> ...


quoto e approverò.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa se sono pignolo, ma tradire come reazione si scade davanti ai propri occhi e tradire perchè si è dei maiali no???
> Non capisco, scusa!!!


Pazienza, non è la serata per mettermi a spiegare.... 
E per lo stesso motivo non commento "maiali" potrei essere più pesante di quanto lo sei tu


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa se sono pignolo, ma tradire come reazione si scade davanti ai propri occhi e tradire perchè si è dei maiali no???
> Non capisco, scusa!!!


Ho cambiato idea
La differenza sta che se decido di tradire sono attratta profondamente da un uomo e provo per lui sentimenti di varia natura. Parlo per me e per come vivo il tradimento.
Programmare di scopare con un uomo splo per far dispetto a una persona che amavo fino al momento della scoperta, dando il mio corpo al primo che capita  mi fa scadere di molto ai miei occhi


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2012)

*Parlo io...*

Non è vendetta casso...è aprire le porte e far scappare i buoi eh?

Esempio...
Dai pincy moleghe...non si può sono sposata...pincy dai no...non si può...molaghe...

Ok mollo...ciò è sposata...

Un bel giorno...
Ti ricordi pincy che ci provavi con me?
Hai ancora voglia di affrontare quel discorsino ino ino ino?

Ma certoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Ragazzi è più un...ma porco can io per rispetto a te ghe go dito de no a tutti...adesso...
Mi spiace...ma figa mia fatti capanna che non vedo perchè devo rinunciare dopo che tu mi hai tradito eh?

Ovvio quella che non ha nessun pretendente sconto...

Casso deve faticare sette camice pur di vendicarsi no?


Si lo so a parole...le donne hanno sempre mille pretendenti...

appunto a parole....no?


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Novembre 2012)

" Parlo IO ":risata:


Conte, l incipit mi ha fatto morire.ti ho immaginato .


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perchè chi crede nella fedeltà non può, secondo me, buttare via un valore così grande per ripagare con la stessa moneta.
> Non ha senso.
> Non ha nessun senso.
> Tradire per vendetta è denigratorio per se stessi.
> ...


Mi era sfuggito il post. Tutto vero. Una sola sfumatura: tradire vuol dire , SEMPRE, INDIPENDENTEMENTE DALLA MOTIVAZIONE , prendere a calci in culo qualcosa di importante.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> " Parlo IO ":risata:
> 
> 
> Conte, l incipit mi ha fatto morire.ti ho immaginato .


Ma che dici...che non ho neanche detto...parlo io che le cose le so...
Mi ricordo una volta in pizzeria avevo che so 19 anni?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E dicevo tasì tasì che parlo mi...
e loro continuavano a parlare...
ad un certo punto dissi...bon dei ciao...e me ne andai....

allora si zittirono...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mia moglie comunque ha detto che si vendicherebbe al tradimento con lo seccarmi la carta di credito...esordendo...tu hai fatto una cosa che ha fatto moooooolto piacere a te...ora faccio una cosa che fa mooooolto piacere a me no?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi era sfuggito il post. Tutto vero. Una sola sfumatura: tradire vuol dire , SEMPRE, INDIPENDENTEMENTE DALLA MOTIVAZIONE , prendere a calci in culo qualcosa di importante.


Ma il problema è che quando questa cosa è stata scassata dall'altro non è più importante eh?
Prendi a calci un balon sgonfio....hai voglia eh?

Che magra soddisfazion...

Ma una volta na tradita mi disse...
Io non voglio tradirlo per non diventare come lui...


----------



## Innominata (7 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> mota ?
> 
> 
> -approvolo il resto.:mrgreen:


Volevo scrivere m...a, poi per educazione ho scelto qualcosa sempre di marrone.


----------



## Cris (12 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggendo il forum ho notato una linea comune di voi tutti, nel quale consigliate di evitare, ove possibile, di tradire per vendicare un tradimento.
> Perchè?
> Quali dinamiche entrano in gioco per far si che il tradimento per vendetta sia più distruttivo (al livello di sentimenti verso il proprio partner traditore, che psicologici verso se stessi), che costruttivo?
> Perchè poi ci si dovrebbe sentire più male e non soddisfatti?


i più vigliacchi e codardi sono quelli che nonostante siano stati traditi (e dunque conoscano bene le sofferenze di chi subisce il tradimento) si avventurano in storie con donne già sposate, nascondendosi come topi di fogna nel momento in cui vengono sgamati dal marito. Questa è la razza peggiore: i predicatori che razzolano male, quelli bravi a chiacchere, quelli capaci di vivere all'ombra delle menzogne.


----------



## VALENIENTE (24 Novembre 2012)

*NON SAREBBE PIA' TRADIMENTO*



free ha detto:


> perchè ci si immergerebbe nello stesso vortice di bugie e menzogne che ci ha distrutto (o quasi, dipende dalla sensibilità di ciascuno di noi)
> allora sarebbe meglio, invece, dichiarare apertamente che si ritiene sciolto il "patto" di fedeltà, riflettendo bene però se è questo ciò che si vuole, secondo me
> insomma, meglio tirargli una bomba in mezzo ai piedi e vedere che succede, piuttosto che diventare doppi e sleali con chi si ama (magari chiedendosi prima se è ancora così!)


Io sono stata tradita, e male, per troppo tempo. Nonostante mio marito sminuisca il tutto cercando di convincermi che era sempre lei a cercarlo, insistere e dice lui, passavano periodi senza incontrarsi, in cui lei sembra avesse altri, più adeguati alla sua età, lei ha trent'anni meno, IO, oggi, se dovesse capitarmi una persona che mi piace, ma mi deve piacere tantissimo, NON MI SENTIREI assolutamente ne una bugiarda ne una persona dalla doppia personalità.
Cercherei almeno l'emozione di credere, magari solo per una notte, ancora in qualcuno.

Mai o farei per pura vendetta, farei ben altro per vendicarmi.


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ripagando il tradimento con tradimento raddoppi i problemi e i dolori. se hai sofferto da tradito, continui soffrire da tradito e aggiungi il rimorso. quindi inizi praticamente la separazione nel modo peggiore possibile e non hai nessuna scusante.
> 
> oltre a fare ovviamente una bambinata.
> 
> ma vai pure a tradire. *così diventi utente del forum per i prossimo 50 anni*



dubito fortemente

:rock:


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi era sfuggito il post. Tutto vero. Una sola sfumatura: *tradire vuol dire , SEMPRE, INDIPENDENTEMENTE DALLA MOTIVAZIONE , prendere a calci in culo qualcosa di importante*.


Anche a me era sfuggito questo.
Ovviamente non sono d'accordo sul neretto.


----------



## VikyMaria (25 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggendo il forum ho notato una linea comune di voi tutti, nel quale consigliate di evitare, ove possibile, di tradire per vendicare un tradimento.
> Perchè?
> Quali dinamiche entrano in gioco per far si che il tradimento per vendetta sia più distruttivo (al livello di sentimenti verso il proprio partner traditore, che psicologici verso se stessi), che costruttivo?
> Perchè poi ci si dovrebbe sentire più male e non soddisfatti?



Perche'..... provo io, posso? Perche'  se trovi una persona che ti acchiappa, non pensi al resto..... pensi a te stessa: se NON vuoi assolutamente, ma dico AS-SO-LU-TA-MEN-TE, farti acchiappare..... beh, rispetti il TUO dogma, e ne stai alla larga. Se invece VUOI, beh ovvio.... briglia sciolta!!!! E se invece in ultimo, come credo anche io, non vuoi, non consideravi la scelta...... ma..... che ne so...... non me l'aspettavo, non volevo, ma..... cavolo, sei spiazzata, la circostanza, lui che..... e tu che non reagisci e fai fare, e...... 


In tutti questi casi, la persona non pensa all'altro: pensa a se stessa, ed e' fedele ai propri dogmi!

Invece come dici tu, tradire per vendetta..... gia' cambia radicalmente l'atto, e la voglia di farlo! Tu, in questo caso, CI PENSI! E ci pensi...... "adesso glie la faccio! Adesso..... varda'npo': ci stiam baciando! E vardan'po', siamo in macchina che....."


E vardan'po'..... LUI non guardava, te torni a casa stropicciata, e alla fine (credo eh....), chiedendoti: ma tutto cio' e' valsa la pena? 

che fai, entri a casa, lo vedi, e gli spiattelli: E MO' ME LO SON SCOPATO IO UN'ALTRO: TIE'!!!!!!!!!

fine della storia...... tutta la storia, perche' da li' non si torna.....

Oppure poi te la tieni per te? Ma se non l'hai fatto per piacere personale, ti restera' come un macigno dentro: perche' non ti sentirai neanche piu' in grado di mandare affancuore il traditore quando entrate in argomento, come ora invece puoi fare.....


Ultima chance..... se hai voglia di divertirti, di vivere, di svagarti..... beh fallo: ma senza cercarti alibi o paraventi! Svuota la testa, come e' giusto che sia in certe situazioni, divertiti e basta!


----------



## Sole (25 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggendo il forum ho notato una linea comune di voi tutti, nel quale consigliate di evitare, ove possibile, di tradire per vendicare un tradimento.
> Perchè?
> Quali dinamiche entrano in gioco per far si che il tradimento per vendetta sia più distruttivo (al livello di sentimenti verso il proprio partner traditore, che psicologici verso se stessi), che costruttivo?
> Perchè poi ci si dovrebbe sentire più male e non soddisfatti?


La vendetta è meschina, ma a volte aiuta a stare meglio.

Quando un torto non può essere risarcito, la sensazione di prendersi la propria soddisfazione può aiutare.

Io non concordo con chi dice che tradendo per vendetta si tradisce se stessi perchè si viene meno a un valore in cui si crede. Per il semplice fatto che, in genere, se una persona commette una grave ingiustizia nei nostri confronti (o almeno noi la percepiamo tale) pochi di noi stanno attenti a rimanere fedeli ai propri valori. Almeno a me succede così. Se qualcuno mi ferisce gratuitamente, di solito preferisco passare oltre, ma sicuramente avrò meno attenzioni per lui e non mi farò più molti scrupoli nei suoi confronti.

Quando ho saputo che mio marito mi tradiva da anni l'avrei massacrato di botte, non l'ho fatto perchè lui era più forte di me, ma qualche mazzata se l'è presa. Gli ho dato pure un morso. Oggi mi vergogno molto per come l'ho trattato, successivamente gli ho chiesto scusa mille volte. Ma lì per lì aver dimenticato per un attimo i miei valori mi è sembrata la cosa più naturale... e lo era, probabilmente.

Non siamo robot, non siamo programmati sempre e solo per fare la cosa giusta.
Ci sta di arrabbiarsi, ci sta di usare anche il sesso (se per noi è qualcosa di istintivo e 'easy') per vendicarsi.

Ovviamente però, per vendicarsi, bisogna essere consapevoli che stiamo dando la mazzata finale al rapporto, che abbiamo rinunciato a salvare il salvabile e che, probabilmente, stiamo solo accelerando verso la rottura definitiva.


----------



## Valeniente (25 Novembre 2012)

Io non ho chiesto scusa a mio marito per gli schiaffi che si è preso quando ho saputo del lungo tradimento, anche se è più forte di me si è ben guardato da reagire. Non gli chiederò mai scusa, e gli ho pure detto che lo rifarei se scoprissi altro.

Riguardo al fatto che un mio tradimento ipotetico e futuro potrebbe chiudere definitivamente la ns relazione non lo do per scontato, se succedesse potrebbe aiutarmi, forse, a pensare meno al suo o a soffrirne meno, ma nel mio caso ne deve valere assolutamente la pena. Difficile alla mia età.


----------



## Cris (26 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La vendetta è meschina, ma a volte aiuta a stare meglio.
> 
> Quando un torto non può essere risarcito, la sensazione di prendersi la propria soddisfazione può aiutare.
> 
> Io non concordo con chi dice che tradendo per vendetta si tradisce se stessi perchè si viene meno a un valore in cui si crede. Per il semplice fatto che, in genere, se una persona commette una grave ingiustizia nei nostri confronti (o almeno noi la percepiamo tale) pochi di noi stanno attenti a rimanere fedeli ai propri valori. Almeno a me succede così. Se qualcuno mi ferisce gratuitamente, di solito preferisco passare oltre, ma sicuramente avrò meno attenzioni per lui e non mi farò più molti scrupoli nei suoi confronti.


quoto. Anche se la fedeltà nei confronti di chi ami non lo vedo come un valore, ma come una naturale e spontanea conseguenza dell'amore che provi per il tuo compagno/marito. 
Poi esistono persone infime e codarde che dopo aver subìto un tradimento, cercano consolazione alla propria autostima andando a cercare avventure e storie con persone già sposate o fidanzate, fottendosene alla grande della coerenza morale vantata al grande pubblico (parenti, amici stretti, forum vari). In questo caso si, il valore in cui uno finge di credere, viene tradito alla grande (per puro egoismo e senza alcuna dignità verso sè stessi).


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

Cris ha detto:


> quoto. Anche se la fedeltà nei confronti di chi ami non lo vedo come un valore, ma come una naturale e spontanea conseguenza dell'amore che provi per il tuo compagno/marito.
> Poi esistono persone infime e codarde che dopo aver subìto un tradimento, cercano consolazione alla propria autostima andando a cercare avventure e storie con persone già sposate o fidanzate, fottendosene alla grande della coerenza morale vantata al grande pubblico (parenti, amici stretti, forum vari). In questo caso si, il valore in cui uno finge di credere, viene tradito alla grande (per puro egoismo e senza alcuna dignità verso sè stessi).


Beh sono persone che hanno deciso di fare ciò che vogliono del loro corpo no?


----------



## Cris (26 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sono persone che hanno deciso di fare ciò che vogliono del loro corpo no?


libere di farlo, altrochè, la meschinità e la codardia di cui parlo riguarda la pretesa coerenza e moralità di cui s'arrogano in pubblico tali persone.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*Cazzate...*

Ma quale svilimento....

Se una persona tradisce la tua fiducia come minimo devi ripagarlo della stessa moneta... Non ha lo stesso valore del tradimento scoperto... E' come paragonare la violenza per offesa alla violenza per autodifesa. 

Anche se è molto più faticoso che troncare definitivamente il rapporto.

Traditi, se proprio non avete la forza di star da soli, cominciate a tradire il/la partner in maniera seriale... Raccontandolo con dovizia di particolari... Lui/lei è molto più debole di voi e starà così male che o chiuderà la storia o cambierà atteggiamento... 
Vi sentirete meglio, riacquisterete autostima e proverete il piacere della trasgressione.

Sfruttate il senso di colpa e non fatevi mai abbindolare dalla storia "la colpa è di entrambi, il rapporto non andava bene ecc...". 
Se un rapporto non va bene lo si chiude; se si continua si vede che i vantaggi sono maggiori rispetto agli svantaggi.
Una debolezza e sarete alci per tutta la vita.

Se però preferite la cazzata della superiorità morale continuate pure così, magari potrete trovare lavoro come renna per trainare la slitta di Babbo Natale, in fondo è periodo di crisi

Il traditore/ la traditrice possono essere diversissimi, avere atteggiamenti e morali diverse, ma una cosa li (ci) accomuna tutti: sono lupi travestiti da agnello. Non abbiate nessuna pietà.
Sta a voi scegliere fra la sicurezza della coppia stabile e la felicità di un rapporto che vi valorizzi per come meritate.

P.S.: lasciate perdere la morale, ognuno ha la sua e valgono tutte allo stesso modo, la vendetta è il primo passo per ritrovare il rispetto di voi stessi e il rispetto di voi stessi è il primo passo per la felicità


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma quale svilimento....
> 
> Se una persona tradisce la tua fiducia come minimo devi ripagarlo della stessa moneta... Non ha lo stesso valore del tradimento scoperto... E' come paragonare la violenza per offesa alla violenza per autodifesa.
> 
> ...


Se si potesse considerare, sarebbe un considerevole ammasso di banalità. Comprensibilissime, come primo sfogo a botta calda. Poi, si deve iniziare a ragionare.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

molto interessanti alcuni interventi di alcune donne che hanno menato i mariti dopo aver scoperto
i tradimenti, più o meno gravi ed esecrabili. Si tratta di reazioni umane, comprensibili anche se
non giustificabili.
da mesi la mia psic mi raccomanda "non tocchi sua moglie! Non la tocchi mai!"...
in effetti sarebbe come concederle il classico rigore a porta vuota, della serie "non sta aspettando altro".

un solo pensiero finale, certamente inesatto:
- una moglie tradita, e vilmente in certi casi, può percuotere il marito; senza conseguenze di rilievo;
- un marito tradito, magari malamente, se tocca la moglie finisce nelle maglie del codice penale.
Come minimo si becca una denuncia per percosse.
E' giusto ? 

buona giornata
ospite "g"


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se si potesse considerare, sarebbe un considerevole ammasso di banalità. Comprensibilissime, come primo sfogo a botta calda. Poi, si deve iniziare a ragionare.


quoto Sbri e non solo...la vendetta è un istinto primordiale.
Tradire perchè si è stati traditi significa in molti casi far passare da vittime automaticamente
delle persone che vittime non sono.
Significa darle un vantaggio immenso,
anche utilizzabile in sede di separazione (sì, io ho violato il patto di fedeltà, ma io
poi ho subito altrettanto, quindi "reciprocità" delle offese").
State bene attenti a non cadere in questo trappolone...e se siete soli,
una buona cena tra amici, una pizzata e un buon film...in attesa di schiarirsi le idee. 


ospite "g"


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*Banale*

La verità è banale... Purtroppo è difficile da accettare.
Forse il tono del mio post è stato frainteso, non voleva essere una sorta di provocazione verso coloro i quali sono stati traditi, la mia è indignazione verso coloro i quali bollano come stupido, inutile, autolesionista il tradimento per vendetta.
Ragionare sulle singole situazioni è un inutile dispendio di energie e inevitabilmente si finisce a una delle poche conclusioni generali:

- Si è tradito il partner per una presunta mancanza nel rapporto di coppia o comunque per un periodo difficile (non è più semplice dire "mi piace la sicurezza e non accetto di perderla")

- Si è tradito perchè non si hanno sensi di colpa e lo si trova una cosa piacevole (quindi lo si rifarà quando si potrà altrimenti amen non si vive di solo piacere)

Sbriciola so benissimo che sono cose banali che conoscono tutti... Allora dimmi perchè sul forum (lo leggo solo da pochi giorni) si ritrovano sempre le stesse domande:

- Mi ha tradito/a mi ama ancora?
- L'ho tradito/a lo dico o no?
- Cosa faccio per salvare il rapporto?

Domande banalissime con risposte banalissime che non inserisco altrimenti mi tacci di ripetitività.
Vedo risposte lunghe e elaborate che cercano di giustificare il nulla (o meglio esperienze talmente particolari da non poter essere generalizzate)con voli pindarici che probabilmente aumentano la confusione nella mente di chi cerca un pò di chiarezza.
Ripeto ho il massimo rispetto per chi ha subito ingiustamente un torto e prova dolore per l'accaduto; il dolore non si può metabolizzare in poco tempo ma se si fa romanzo sulla questione non si fa che complicare la vita a chi necessita di chiarezza


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

*...*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> quoto Sbri e non solo...la vendetta è un istinto primordiale.
> Tradire perchè si è stati traditi significa in molti casi far passare da vittime automaticamente
> delle persone che vittime non sono.
> Significa darle un vantaggio immenso,
> ...


Chi ha tradito per primo non farà la vittima ovviamente perchè ha agito allo stesso modo...
Non parlavo dell'aspetto legale ovviamente, la strategia in questo caso andrebbe fatta pianificare dall'avvocato che si occupa del divorzio. 
Leggendo attentamente la mia risposta si evince come io lo consideri più faticoso rispetto al troncare direttamente la relazione che è il consiglio che do ai traditi...
Le possibilità sono due:

- o si pensa che il tradimento non svilisce, non indebolisce il rapporto di coppia (ci sono persone che lo pensano) e il problema non si pone

- si pensa che sia incompatibile con una relazione e allora l'alternativa migliore, se ne abbia la forza o meno, è mollare il partner


Do per scontato che si tratti di una coppia senza figli... Se si prendono in considerazione tutte le variabili (come il problema se si è sposati e si ha il regime di comunione patrimoniale) non si potrà mai fare un discorso generale.
Credevo che la discussione vertesse appunto (visto il titolo) su un discorso in generale


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La verità è banale... Purtroppo è difficile da accettare.
> Forse il tono del mio post è stato frainteso, non voleva essere una sorta di provocazione verso coloro i quali sono stati traditi, la mia è indignazione verso coloro i quali bollano come *stupido, inutile, autolesionista il tradimento per vendetta.
> *Ragionare sulle singole situazioni è un inutile dispendio di energie e inevitabilmente si finisce a una delle poche conclusioni generali:
> 
> ...


ma lo è. Voglio dire: per tradire, che uno aspetti per lo meno di averne altre di motivazioni. Ma usare il proprio corpo per vendetta mi sembra clamorosamente autolesionista. Se uno è stato fedele... io mi auspico lo sia stato perchè appagato, non perchè si sentiva in obbligo. Una volta rotto il patto di fedeltà, la delusione sta nel fatto di scoprire che l'altro non sentisse lo stesso appagamento: arrivati a questo, o la situazione emotiva e di contingenze è tale da non valere la pena di una seconda possibilità, oppure si cerca, assieme, di ripartire di nuovo, traendo in qualche modo insegnamento dall'esperienza. La legge del taglione è la prima cosa che suggerisce la rabbia, la delusione... ma, per me, l'avere anche solo un rapporto sessuale con una persona non può prescindere dal desiderarlo VERAMENTE.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

Ovviamente non dico di consumare il tradimento forzatamente con il primo /la prima che passa 

Intendo dire di non considerare mai più valido un patto di fedeltà e di non lasciarsi scappare una storia se si decide di continuare la relazione ma anzi di mostrarsi disponibili, per la mia esperienza in una situazione simile l'unico modo per conservare il rapporto è mantenere una parità di condizioni per quanto riguarda la fedeltà.


----------



## Sole (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> molto interessanti alcuni interventi di alcune donne che hanno menato i mariti dopo aver scoperto
> i tradimenti, più o meno gravi ed esecrabili. Si tratta di reazioni umane, comprensibili anche se
> non giustificabili.
> da mesi la mia psic mi raccomanda "non tocchi sua moglie! Non la tocchi mai!"...
> ...


Non è che io  abbia mandato mio marito al pronto soccorso eh! Segni su di lui non ne ho mai lasciati.

Al contrario chi ha portato i lividi sulle braccia più di una volta sono stata io, a causa della sua gelosia. Ma non mi sono mai sognata di denunciarlo. Sono momenti di crisi in cui spesso non si ragiona. Un minimo di comprensione e razionalitá, passata la fase acuta, va usata. Io e  mio marito oggi siamo più sereni e, a parte qualche discussione ogni tanto, ci sentiamo quotidianamente senza problemi e ci vogliamo bene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ovviamente non dico di consumare il tradimento forzatamente con il primo /la prima che passa
> 
> Intendo dire di *non considerare mai più valido un patto di fedeltà e di non lasciarsi scappare una storia se si decide di continuare la relazione* ma anzi di mostrarsi disponibili, per la mia esperienza in una situazione simile l'unico modo per conservare il rapporto è mantenere una parità di condizioni per quanto riguarda la fedeltà.


E questa è un'altra cosa. Ma non dovrebbe essere la condizione per potersi rimettere in pari con il conteggio delle corna... inoltre presuppone di conservare un rapporto pur non essendo pienamente convinti della scelta fatta... cosa possibilissima. Io però non la considererei la migliore delle opzioni.


----------



## Tebe (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ovviamente non dico di consumare il tradimento forzatamente con il primo /la prima che passa
> 
> Intendo dire di non considerare mai più valido un patto di fedeltà *e di non lasciarsi scappare una storia se si decide di continuare la relazione ma anzi di mostrarsi disponibili, per la mia esperienza in una situazione simile l'unico modo per conservare il rapporto è mantenere una parità di condizioni per quanto riguarda la fedeltà.*


però secondo me, chi crede nella fedeltà come valore, una vendetta di questo tipo a molti (non a tutti ovvio) potrebbe fare peggio.
Non riesco a capire, pur comprendendo l'incazzatura e il senso di vendetta, come si possa ripagare con la stessa moneta.
Non lo so...mi sembra infantile e andare contro i propri valori.
Che a quel punto tanto valori non erano nemmeno prima.
perchè se ci credi, ci credi sempre, non in base all'altro.
Sempre se il tradimento è stata una sola scivolata, ovviamente se ci si sposa a nostra insaputa un traditore seriale, questo ragionamento potrebbe essere diverso sempre visto dalla parte di un fedele.
Almeno, io ragiono così.


----------



## Sole (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ovviamente non dico di consumare il tradimento forzatamente con il primo /la prima che passa
> 
> Intendo dire di non considerare mai più valido un patto di fedeltà e di non lasciarsi scappare una storia se si decide di continuare la relazione ma anzi di mostrarsi disponibili, per la mia esperienza in una situazione simile l'unico modo per conservare il rapporto è mantenere una parità di condizioni per quanto riguarda la fedeltà.


Io ho fatto così. Non ho tradito per vendetta, a parte forse la prima volta. Ma per seguire un istinto che sempre più spesso mi portava lontano da mio marito. Fino alla separazione definitiva.

Ma ho sempre detto a mio marito che, una volta violato il patto di fedeltá, per me la nostra coppia diventava altro da prima.
Per un po' ho creduto davvero di poter vivere così, fino alla separazione ho vissuto tradendolo.
Il problema è  che quando si legittima il tradimento vuol dire che giá qualcosa non funziona più. Al di lá dell'equilibrio apparente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> però secondo me, chi crede nella fedeltà come valore, una vendetta di questo tipo a molti (non a tutti ovvio) potrebbe fare peggio.
> Non riesco a capire, pur comprendendo l'incazzatura e il senso di vendetta, come si possa ripagare con la stessa moneta.
> Non lo so...mi sembra infantile e andare contro i propri valori.
> Che a quel punto tanto valori non erano nemmeno prima.
> ...


Ma perchè tu hai questo totem della fedeltà come valore, non come comportamento conseguente di una serie di condizioni. Non è un valore la fedeltà... e quando le condizioni vengono a mancare, che manchi la fedeltà di conseguenza è l'ultimo dei problemi della coppia... secondo me. Comunque la legge del taglione... quando ci sono di mezzo i sentimenti... fa più danno che altro. Passata la rabbia, resta la tristezza.


----------



## Sole (26 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> però secondo me, *chi crede nella fedeltà come valore,* una vendetta di questo tipo a molti (non a tutti ovvio) potrebbe fare peggio.
> Non riesco a capire, pur comprendendo l'incazzatura e il senso di vendetta, come si possa ripagare con la stessa moneta.
> Non lo so...mi sembra infantile e andare contro i propri valori.
> Che a quel punto tanto valori non erano nemmeno prima.
> ...


Mah, non so chi possa credere nella fedeltà come valore. Ripeto, per me è un istinto naturale non prendere per il culo la persona che ami e che ti ama.

Ma mi metto un attimo nei panni di una moglie che scopre i continui tradimenti e le continue bugie del marito insospettabile, alla Massinfedele insomma. Nel momento in cui lei capisce di avere accanto un traditore seriale, nel tempo che intercorre tra lo smarrimento iniziale e la decisione di separarsi da lui, ci sta anche che si conceda  qualche svago con chi le aggrada.

Ripeto, per viverla serenamente è ovvio che il sesso debba essere vissuto con un minimo di leggerezza. Dubito che una donna che non riesce a scindere il sesso dall'amore potrebbe trovare piacevole avere rapporti sessuali con qualcuno di attraente o poco più.
Ma c'è chi vive il sesso slegato dall'amore.

Io ero fedele a mio marito, ma non ho mai confuso il sesso con l'amore per lui. Mi era capitato di provare attrazione per altri uomini, ma non l'ho mai tradito, perchè per me il nostro era un rapporto trasparente, di totale condivisione. E per me è più naturale essere leale con chi si fida di me che scopare in giro a briglia sciolta.

Quando ho capito che questa visione del rapporto era solo mia, non ho avuto difficoltà a divertirmi con altri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ho fatto così. Non ho tradito per vendetta, a parte forse la prima volta. Ma per seguire un istinto che sempre più spesso mi portava lontano da mio marito. Fino alla separazione definitiva.
> 
> Ma ho sempre detto a mio marito che, una volta violato il patto di fedeltá, per me la nostra coppia diventava altro da prima.
> Per un po' ho creduto davvero di poter vivere così, fino alla separazione ho vissuto tradendolo.
> *Il problema è che quando si legittima il tradimento vuol dire che giá qualcosa non funziona più. Al di lá dell'equilibrio apparente*.


Quoto e approvo.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> molto interessanti alcuni interventi di alcune donne che hanno menato i mariti dopo aver scoperto
> i tradimenti, più o meno gravi ed esecrabili. Si tratta di reazioni umane, comprensibili anche se
> non giustificabili.
> da mesi la mia psic mi raccomanda "non tocchi sua moglie! Non la tocchi mai!"...
> ...


Premettendo che non amo gli sfoghi violenti , ma per reazione ci possono anche stare...
proprio giusto no...
è che ci sono pochi uomini che direbbero che sono stati 
menati dalla moglie ...
Sarebbero un pó derisi non trovi...ingiustamente ma derisi...


----------



## Tebe (26 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma perchè tu hai questo totem della fedeltà come valore, non come comportamento conseguente di una serie di condizioni. Non è un valore la fedeltà... e quando le condizioni vengono a mancare, che manchi la fedeltà di conseguenza è l'ultimo dei problemi della coppia... secondo me. *Comunque la legge del taglione... quando ci sono di mezzo i sentimenti... fa più danno che altro. Passata la rabbia, resta la tristezza.*


valore o non valore comunque arriviamo alla stessa conclusione.


----------



## Tebe (26 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Ma perchè tu hai questo totem della fedeltà come valore, non come comportamento conseguente di una serie di condizioni. Non è un valore la fedeltà.*.. e quando le condizioni vengono a mancare, che manchi la fedeltà di conseguenza è l'ultimo dei problemi della coppia... secondo me. Comunque la legge del taglione... quando ci sono di mezzo i sentimenti... fa più danno che altro. Passata la rabbia, resta la tristezza.



non ho capito. la fedeltà per chi ci crede non è un valore?


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ho capito. la fedeltà per chi ci crede non è un valore?


la fedeltà è il comportamento naturale  di chi non vuole ingannare l'altro.di norma è una semplice questione di lealtà


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ho capito. la fedeltà per chi ci crede non è un valore?


Per me no. La lealtà e la sincerità sono valori che io vivo in assoluto nella vita, la fedeltà è una conseguenza di questo nella coppia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> valore o non valore comunque arriviamo alla stessa conclusione.


assolutamente


----------



## Sole (26 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la fedeltà è il comportamento naturale  di chi non vuole ingannare l'altro.di norma è una semplice questione di lealtà


Ecco, la penso anch'io così.


----------



## Innominata (26 Novembre 2012)

Al di là della morale e dei principi, su cui non discuto e in cui non mi addentro, forse più che "vendicarsi" di un tradimento si potrebbe parlare di un "curarsi" con un altro tradimento. Ripeto, lasciamo stare l'etica, eh? Però capisco che possa accadere che un tradimento di reazione, o semplicemente di seguito a uno subìto, possa rassicurare su certi aspetti di sé mortificati, possa ristrutturare o addirittura strutturare certe parti, far provare ciò che l'altro può aver provato, non per rendere la pariglia, ma per sapere; viceversa, può essere uno spazio privatissimo, dopo essersi "sprivatizzati" pensando solo agli altri due in quei frangenti.Ci si può ricompattare, insomma, in una nicchia in cui non deve entrare nessuno, tanto da sforare nella clandestinità. Non esprimo valori di giudizio né in positivo né in negativo, ma almeno così ha un senso; la vendetta, con il suo carico di amaro, di acido, di corrosivo, la vedo piena di un eventuale piacere troppo contaminato, inquinato; troppo, anche questo, a caro prezzo.


----------



## Sole (26 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per me no. La lealtà e la sincerità sono valori che io vivo in assoluto nella vita, la fedeltà è una conseguenza di questo nella coppia.


Ecco, d'accordo di nuovo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2012)

per quale motivo si può pensare che sia giusto essere leali con gli amici ma non con il proprio compagno,ad esempio?
se si crede in un concetto di trasparenza lo si applica sempre


----------



## JON (26 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ho capito. la fedeltà per chi ci crede non è un valore?


No, almeno per me. Perchè bisogna vedere cosa si intende per fedeltà.

Pretendere che l'altro non abbia neanche delle fantasie, ad esempio, è assurdo. Insomma la fedeltà non esiste.

Esiste il rapporto tra due individui liberi di scegliere nel rispetto dell'altro e di se stessi. Questo non preclude nessun tipo di scelta, a patto che si sia sinceri.


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per me no. La lealtà e la sincerità sono valori che io vivo in assoluto nella vita, la fedeltà è una conseguenza di questo nella coppia.





Minerva ha detto:


> la fedeltà è il comportamento naturale  di chi non vuole ingannare l'altro.di norma è una semplice questione di lealtà


quoto e approvo se posso


----------



## JON (26 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per quale motivo si può pensare che sia giusto essere leali con gli amici ma non con il proprio compagno,ad esempio?
> se si crede in un concetto di trasparenza lo si applica sempre


Perchè il rapporto di amicizia concede più respiro.


----------



## Sole (26 Novembre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Al di là della morale e dei principi, su cui non discuto e in cui non mi addentro, *forse più che "vendicarsi" di un tradimento si potrebbe parlare di un "curarsi" con un altro tradimento. Ripeto, lasciamo stare l'etica, eh? Però capisco che possa accadere che un tradimento di reazione, o semplicemente di seguito a uno subìto, possa rassicurare su certi aspetti di sé mortificati, possa ristrutturare o addirittura strutturare certe parti, far provare ciò che l'altro può aver provato, non per rendere la pariglia, ma per sapere;* viceversa, può essere uno spazio privatissimo, dopo essersi "sprivatizzati" pensando solo agli altri due in quei frangenti.Ci si può ricompattare, insomma, in una nicchia in cui non deve entrare nessuno, tanto da sforare nella clandestinità. Non esprimo valori di giudizio né in positivo né in negativo, ma almeno così ha un senso; la vendetta, con il suo carico di amaro, di acido, di corrosivo, la vedo piena di un eventuale piacere troppo contaminato, inquinato; troppo, anche questo, a caro prezzo.


Sono d'accordissimo.

In questo senso, a livello individuale, il tradimento di 'reazione' può essere funzionale. Per me lo è stato. La rabbia e il dolore si sono dileguati più velocemente e trovarmi 'dall'altra parte' mi ha aiutato a ridimensionare un po' il trauma subito e ad acquisire una maggiore conoscenza di me.

Ma se passiamo dal piano individuale a quello di coppia, bisogna essere consapevoli che si tratta di una rivoluzione, di una crisi dall'esito incerto. Che tutte le esperienze fatte hanno solo una piccola percentuale di probabilità di essere funzionali alla coppia: molto più probabile che la ricostruzione del _sè _abbia la meglio su quella del _noi_. Con le conseguenze del caso.


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Perchè il rapporto di amicizia concede più respiro.


sei tu che decidi come respirare .non mi pare  una giustificazione valida.
tradimento è una parola dall'accezione solo negativa perché definisce un atto sleale di qualsiasi tipo ; poi possiamo andare a vedere le mille sfumature che possono concorrere per arrivarci.ma non potremmo mai  togliergli il significato di scorrettezza


----------



## Spider (26 Novembre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Al di là della morale e dei principi, su cui non discuto e in cui non mi addentro, forse più che "vendicarsi" di un tradimento si potrebbe parlare di un "curarsi" con un altro tradimento. Ripeto, lasciamo stare l'etica, eh? Però capisco che possa accadere che un tradimento di reazione, o semplicemente di seguito a uno subìto, possa rassicurare su certi aspetti di sé mortificati, possa ristrutturare o addirittura strutturare certe parti, far provare ciò che l'altro può aver provato, non per rendere la pariglia, ma per sapere; viceversa, può essere uno spazio privatissimo, dopo essersi "sprivatizzati" pensando solo agli altri due in quei frangenti.Ci si può ricompattare, insomma, in una nicchia in cui non deve entrare nessuno, tanto da sforare nella clandestinità. Non esprimo valori di giudizio né in positivo né in negativo, ma almeno così ha un senso; la vendetta, con il suo carico di amaro, di acido, di corrosivo, la vedo piena di un eventuale piacere troppo contaminato, inquinato; troppo, anche questo, a caro prezzo.


in effetti, la vendetta, fine a se stessa..
un prezzo troppo alto da pagare.
sterile ed inutile.
capire allora l'altro, attraverso il suo stesso operato, 
calarsi in una situazione, tradire non per vendetta, ma per capire.
riconquisto il mio privato.
mi estraneo da te, mi allontano, un' altra nel mio letto,
ma penso a te e cosa hai provato.
io dove sono?
il risultato non cambierebbe.


----------



## Tebe (26 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per me no. La lealtà e la sincerità sono valori che io vivo in assoluto nella vita, la fedeltà è una conseguenza di questo nella coppia.


Anche io. e li reputo entrambi valori totem perchè li sento e quindi non li metterei certo in discussione se qualcuno a cui tengo li tradisse.

Lo stesso Sparta_cus che ogni tanto scrive, credo possa testimoniare  che sono persona leale e sincera.
Ecco perchè mi suona strano che proprio la fedeltà di coppia 8che ripeto non sento come valore nella coppia, ma la sento fortissima nell'amicizia) , che qui sembra essere il valore più importante, debba essere una conseguenza o una non conseguenza del comportamento di un altra persona.

Ok, lascio perdere.
Non capisco.:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> in effetti*, la vendetta*, fine a se stessa..
> un prezzo troppo alto da pagare.
> *sterile ed inutile.
> *capire allora l'altro, attraverso il suo stesso operato,
> ...


sicuramente


----------



## Tebe (26 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> No, almeno per me. Perchè bisogna vedere cosa si intende per fedeltà.
> 
> Pretendere che l'altro non abbia neanche delle fantasie, ad esempio, è assurdo. Insomma la fedeltà non esiste.
> 
> *Esiste il rapporto tra due individui liberi di scegliere nel rispetto dell'altro e di se stessi. Questo non preclude nessun tipo di scelta, a patto che si sia sinceri.*



Si, certo. Condivido assolutamente.
Essere sinceri è alla base.
Perchè poi uno può scegliere se stare o non stare con un certo tipo di persona. Ed è per questo che non amo troppo  i traditori seriali non dichiarati, ovviamente con tutti i distinguo del caso


----------



## Tebe (26 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Perchè il rapporto di amicizia concede più respiro.


per me no.
E' diverso e più intimo sotto certi aspetti. E ripeto. sotto certi aspetti.
Al migliore amico/a confidi cose che magari al partner non dici.
Perchè ciò che unisce non è un amore da coppia, ma da assonanze di anime che sono su un piano diverso.per me


----------



## JON (26 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Al migliore amico/a confidi cose che magari al partner non dici.


Ma era questo che intendevo. Ti sei mai chiesta perchè?

Premesso che non sono tipo da confidenze, l'amicizia è una forma più libera di rapporto. La si sceglie in base ai propri canoni e solitamente è tesa al proprio benessere.

Un rapporto di coppia è più complicato. Prevede progettualità a lungo termine. Ma sappiamo che il tempo ci cambia e che mantenere fede ai propri sentimenti e patti non è cosa da poco.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, certo. Condivido assolutamente.
> Essere sinceri è alla base.
> Perchè poi uno può scegliere se stare o non stare con un certo tipo di persona. Ed è per questo che non amo troppo  i traditori seriali non dichiarati, ovviamente con tutti i distinguo del caso



Se c'è la sincerità alla base, non si tratta di tradimento: si è una coppia aperta dove ognuno fa quel che vuole.
La parola tradimento implica l'inganno: se dici al partner "mi scopo quello" è diverso, se ci sta male è comunque frutto di una sua libera scelta, non subisce il raggiro.


----------



## JON (26 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei tu che decidi come respirare .non mi pare  una giustificazione valida.
> tradimento è una parola dall'accezione solo negativa perché definisce un atto sleale di qualsiasi tipo ; poi possiamo andare a vedere le mille sfumature che possono concorrere per arrivarci.ma non potremmo mai  togliergli il significato di scorrettezza


No Minerva. Non sei solo tu a decidere come respirare. Ci sono delle aspettative da soddisfare, ci sono dei limiti ben descritti. Il matrimonio a ben pensarci è un tipo di rapporto improponibile. Lo dico perchè oggi so benissimo quanto sia difficile garantire stabilità per tutti i componenti di una famiglia.

Se il tradimento si verifica, in una coppia nata da un amore sano, non è solo perchè non si è stati capaci di mantenere fede ai propri impegni. Hai tradito te stesso e l'altro già dal momento in cui sei sceso a compromessi troppo pesanti. Ti sei lasciato soffocare.


----------



## Tebina (26 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma era questo che intendevo. Ti sei mai chiesta perchè?
> 
> Premesso che non sono tipo da confidenze, l'amicizia è una forma più libera di rapporto. La si sceglie in base ai propri canoni e solitamente è tesa al proprio benessere.
> 
> Un rapporto di coppia è più complicato. Prevede progettualità a lungo termine. Ma sappiamo che il tempo ci cambia e che mantenere fede ai propri sentimenti e patti non è cosa da poco.


sono dislessica mentalmente.
Volevo scrivere che hai ragione argomentando.
perdono
flapflap


----------



## Tebe (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se c'è la sincerità alla base, non si tratta di tradimento: si è una coppia aperta dove ognuno fa quel che vuole.
> La parola tradimento implica l'inganno: se dici al partner "mi scopo quello" è diverso, se ci sta male è comunque frutto di una sua libera scelta, non subisce il raggiro.


Certo


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> No Minerva. Non sei solo tu a decidere come respirare. Ci sono delle aspettative da soddisfare, ci sono dei limiti ben descritti. Il matrimonio a ben pensarci è un tipo di rapporto improponibile. Lo dico perchè oggi so benissimo quanto sia difficile garantire stabilità per tutti i componenti di una famiglia.
> *
> Se il tradimento si verifica, in una coppia nata da un amore sano, non è solo perchè non si è stati capaci di mantenere fede ai propri impegni*. Hai tradito te stesso e l'altro già dal momento in cui sei sceso a compromessi troppo pesanti. Ti sei lasciato soffocare.


decido io se comunicare che sto soffocando e nel caso ceda al tradimento non stagnare nella menzogna


----------



## JON (26 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> decido io se comunicare che sto soffocando e nel caso ceda al tradimento non stagnare nella menzogna


Ho capito solo dopo, rileggendoti, che intendevi proprio quello.

Infatti le cose vanno messe in chiaro subito. Anche se, ciò nonostante, prima o poi qualche difficoltà arriverà. L'essenziale è non soffocarsi infatti. Se lo fai è perchè scendi a compromessi con te stesso, in una coppia i compromessi non condivisi sono un veleno per chi li attua.


----------



## free (26 Novembre 2012)

boh, ma alla fine non vi suona assurdo proprio il "vendicare un tradimento con un altro tradimento"?
intendo dire: perchè mai mi devo vendicare sulla persona che amo?
cioè lui mi tira una pugnalata alla schiena ed io automaticamente faccio altrettanto, a chi dico di amare?
se lo amo, certo
altrimenti, come non detto!


----------



## Tebe (26 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ho capito solo dopo, rileggendoti, che intendevi proprio quello.
> 
> Infatti le cose vanno messe in chiaro subito. Anche se, ciò nonostante, prima o poi qualche difficoltà arriverà. L'essenziale è non soffocarsi infatti. *Se lo fai è perchè scendi a compromessi con te stesso, in una coppia i compromessi non condivisi sono un veleno per chi li attua*.



esatto


----------



## tesla (26 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per quale motivo si può pensare che sia giusto essere leali con gli amici ma non con il proprio compagno,ad esempio?
> se si crede in un concetto di trasparenza lo si applica sempre





Minerva ha detto:


> tradimento è una parola dall'accezione solo negativa perché definisce un atto sleale di qualsiasi tipo ; poi possiamo andare a vedere le mille sfumature che possono concorrere per arrivarci.ma non potremmo mai  togliergli il significato di scorrettezza



ho approvato un solo intervento dei 3 di fila che mi piacevano, ma non potevo far di più.
la definizione di fedeltà come "lealtà" e "sincerità" mi piace moltissimo.

anche io trovo spinosissima la questione amicizia, anche la mia ex si sarebbe gettata nel fuoco per gli amici e mai avrebbe mentito a loro. 
ma a me si. 
è una cosa insopportabile questa sua distinzione tra la sincerità "dovuta" ad un amico e la sincerità """"""""dovuta""""""""" alla partner. 
secondo la mia psicologa era una falsità


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2012)

credo che semplicemente con l'amico essere leali sia molto  più facile.ma l'aveva già detta jon in qualche modo


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Al di là della morale e dei principi, su cui non discuto e in cui non mi addentro, forse più che "vendicarsi" di un tradimento si potrebbe parlare di un "curarsi" con un altro tradimento. Ripeto, lasciamo stare l'etica, eh? Però capisco che possa accadere che un tradimento di reazione, o semplicemente di seguito a uno subìto, possa rassicurare su certi aspetti di sé mortificati, possa ristrutturare o addirittura strutturare certe parti, far provare ciò che l'altro può aver provato, non per rendere la pariglia, ma per sapere; viceversa, può essere uno spazio privatissimo, dopo essersi "sprivatizzati" pensando solo agli altri due in quei frangenti.Ci si può ricompattare, insomma, in una nicchia in cui non deve entrare nessuno, tanto da sforare nella clandestinità. Non esprimo valori di giudizio né in positivo né in negativo, ma almeno così ha un senso; la vendetta, con il suo carico di amaro, di acido, di corrosivo, la vedo piena di un eventuale piacere troppo contaminato, inquinato; troppo, anche questo, a caro prezzo.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Da cui quella che...
Caro ti secco la cartadicredito 
perchè mi fa bene
a mente cuore corpo e spirito

Ho visto di quelle scene...
ma di quelle scene...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

Vendicarsi con un tradimento è un non vendicarsi.
E' come voler bucare un pallone già sgonfio.
Anche perchè, secondo me, molte persone non tradiscono, perchè non ne sentono nè l'esigenza nè il bisogno.
Loro erano beati e tranquilli tra le braccia del loro compagno o compagna.

La vendetta giusta sarebbe avere sempre un casso nella manica no?

Lui implora perdono perchè lei lo ha sgamato.

Lei gli fa...
Adesso caro ti perdono, ma lascia che ti racconti di quella volta con l'architetto tal dei tali...

TI perdono perchè sei così cretino da farti beccare...
E mi costringi a dirti che non sono stata proprio santa neanche io...

Vorrei vedere io certi mariti con un discorsin del genere...

( magari sono solo vostre fantasie)...

ma vedete d'incanto come la sinfonia cambia e il crescendo rossiniano è da paura....

A volte pigliare per il culo...o darla da intendere...
ci salva dai guai...

Meglio apparire una volpe travestita da fagiana...
che non na quajotta timorosa....


----------



## lothar57 (26 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vendicarsi con un tradimento è un non vendicarsi.
> E' come voler bucare un pallone già sgonfio.
> Anche perchè, secondo me, molte persone non tradiscono, perchè non ne sentono nè l'esigenza nè il bisogno.
> Loro erano beati e tranquilli tra le braccia del loro compagno o compagna.
> ...


ahahahha questa e'bella..il resto del post no...e quasi quasi ti rubino:mrgreen:...vecio capron berico...

ma ci so no anche le mogli brave no????tu pensi sempre male...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

CIoè casso
Quando mi hanno svaligiato la casa

Ho poco da vendicarmi eh?

E non è che posso dire....ah io non ho mai rubato quindi avevo diritto a non essere derubato...

L'unica cosa che posso dire è...
Porco can se mi fossi salvaguardato maggiormente in sicurezza...

Poi trovi gente che dice....
Mi hanno fregato l'auto....

E chiedi loro....
COm'è successo?

Ho lasciato le chiavi nel cruscotto.

Cioè voglio dire...

Non capisco il nesso tra fonte di dolore e causa di vendetta no?

Io sarei portato a sopprimerti non per vendetta.
Ma solo perchè tu fonte di dolore no?

Lei non tace.
O riesci ad imbavagliarla.
O le spari
O te ne vai lontano finchè non la senti più no?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahha questa e'bella..il resto del post no...e quasi quasi ti rubino:mrgreen:...vecio capron berico...
> 
> ma ci so no anche le mogli brave no????tu pensi sempre male...


Mogli brave?
Si quelle degli altri...
La mia no.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che semplicemente con l'amico essere leali sia molto  più facile.ma l'aveva già detta jon in qualche modo


Quando non c'è il letto di mezzo
Tutto è diverso.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mogli brave?
> Si quelle degli altri...
> La mia no.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


gia'il fatto che ti sopporti da...20anni???....la dice tutta poveretta...quindi e'anche troppo brava


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vendicarsi con un tradimento è un non vendicarsi.
> E' come voler bucare un pallone già sgonfio.
> Anche perchè, secondo me, molte persone non tradiscono, perchè non ne sentono nè l'esigenza nè il bisogno.
> Loro erano beati e tranquilli tra le braccia del loro compagno o compagna.
> ...



Bellissima questa tecnica ....
prendo nota...:up:


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando non c'è il letto di mezzo
> Tutto è diverso.


ma non è solo il letto: interessi economici, figli,parentame...dover rendero conto di tante cose ,insomma


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> gia'il fatto che ti sopporti da...20anni???....la dice tutta poveretta...quindi e'anche troppo brava


Ma lei non mi sopporta no?
Mi ha sempre detto...
Mettiti in testa una cosa...
Tu rompi
anche quando non ci sei...
Rompi....

Ma appunto basta non badarghe no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è solo il letto: interessi economici, figli,parentame...dover rendero conto di tante cose ,insomma


Ma io parlavo della lealtà tra amanti no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Il dover render conto....

E' appannaggio solo di certe coppie...

Altre optano per....

Il non voler sapere...
Il tante volte far finta di non aver visto
Far finta di non aver capito

Soprassedere

Lasciar correre

Fregarsene

Tutto per impedire all'altro

di

renderci la vita impossibile....

No?

Piuttosto di finire come certe coppie...

Mejo la galera...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (26 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahha questa e'bella..il resto del post no...e quasi quasi ti rubino:mrgreen:...vecio capron berico...
> 
> ma ci so no anche *le mogli brave no*????tu pensi sempre male...


naturalmente, tua moglie.
che santa donna.

ma quanti anni hai?
smetti di fare il ragazzino,
 oppure ametti che sei fatto di "viagra".


----------



## VikyMaria (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> [...]Vedo risposte lunghe e elaborate che cercano di giustificare il nulla (o meglio esperienze talmente particolari da non poter essere generalizzate)con voli pindarici che probabilmente aumentano la confusione nella mente di chi cerca un pò di chiarezza.
> Ripeto ho il massimo rispetto per chi ha subito ingiustamente un torto e prova dolore per l'accaduto; il dolore non si può metabolizzare in poco tempo ma se si fa romanzo sulla questione non si fa che complicare la vita a chi necessita di chiarezza





Ma cosa vuol dire "voli pindarici", e "risposte lunghe ed articolate che cercan di analizzare il nulla", scusa???? Allora niente forum: TEST! 

Con domande d'obbligo..... prima domanda: "hai tradito il partner?" SI/NO. 


Alla risposta si, tutte le altre domande del test diventan grigie, resta solo da cliccare "avanti" a pie' di pagina, e si visualizza poi un TROIA! AMMAZZATTI E POI CONFESSA!!!!!!! (o viceversa....), a tutto schermo!

Bello, sarei stata molto felice di partecipare.....


----------



## Duchessa (26 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahha questa e'bella..il resto del post no...e quasi quasi ti rubino:mrgreen:...vecio capron berico...
> 
> *ma ci so no anche le mogli brave no*????tu pensi sempre male...


Sì. A casa col marito tutte


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sì. A casa col marito tutte


Ma tutti noi sappiamo che...
Quando la moglie è tutta bravina...
Sotto sotto c'è qualcosa del tipo...ah caro...ho speso 300 euro per quel paio di scarpe...mi faceva gola...
Dai non ti ho tradito...è che ho bisogno di compensazioni...di coccole...di tirarmi su il morale...ritrovare me stessa...cogliermi...capirmi....

:diffi::diffi::diffi:

Invece fin che si lamente ti dici...pfui va tutto bene....non ci sono guai in arrivo...
:cincin2:


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Ma cosa "voli pindarici" vuol dire, e "risposte lunghe ed articolate che cercan di analizzare il nulla", scusa???? Allora niente forum: TEST!
> 
> Con domande d'obbligo..... prima domanda: "hai tradito il partner?" SI/NO.
> 
> ...


Bhè la seconda domanda potrebbe essere :
hai tradito perchè non ami?

Tutto è in tonalita di grigio sei tu che devi bilanciare i colori....


----------



## Tebina (27 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhè la seconda domanda potrebbe essere :
> hai tradito perchè non ami?
> 
> Tutto è in tonalita di grigio sei tu che devi bilanciare i colori....


magari fosse in tonalità di grigio, qui tentano di farci credere che è o bianco o nero e il grigio è non amore, non rispetto eccetera.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> magari fosse in tonalità di grigio, qui tentano di farci credere che è o bianco o nero e il grigio è non amore, non rispetto eccetera.


Il fatto è che io non credo a niente se non è dimostrabile e a dirla tutta manco mi pongo il problema...

Parto tendenzialmente dal grigio poi coloro tutto ...
Colore preferito viola...lilla mi piace da impazzire sono lilla ....


----------



## Tebina (27 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il fatto è che io non credo a niente se non è dimostrabile e a dirla tutta manco mi pongo il problema...
> 
> Parto tendenzialmente dal grigio poi coloro tutto ...
> Colore preferito viola...lilla mi piace da impazzire sono lilla ....


i sentimenti non sono dimostrabili qui dentro, se non tramite lo scritto e ovviamente quando un traditore dice che ama il partner molti non ci credono quindi...punto di partenza.

ma nemmeno io mi pongo il problema, considerato che so cosa provo e so che amo. Riamata.

Detto questo...

ROSA PER SEMPRE!!!!


----------



## VikyMaria (27 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> magari fosse in tonalità di grigio, qui tentano di farci credere che è o bianco o nero e il grigio è non amore, non rispetto eccetera.




Luna, io da molto piu' meschina, alludevo al fatto che in tanti "form" online, assicurazioni,valutazione customer care o richiesta credito etc, se alla primissima domanda rispondi in maniera "negativa" per loro, di solito dopo un po' di girare del cursore, le successive diventan grigie ed irrispondibili: non puoi piu' cliccarci, solo andare avanti e ricevere il tuo "arrivederci e grazie", bon.....  MV.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> i sentimenti non sono dimostrabili qui dentro, se non tramite lo scritto e ovviamente quando un traditore dice che ama il partner molti non ci credono quindi...punto di partenza.
> 
> ma nemmeno io mi pongo il problema, considerato che so cosa provo e so che amo. Riamata.
> 
> ...



Ti ci ritrovi?


Significato e simbologia del colore Rosa
 





Simbolo della capacità di dare e riceve amore, il colore  rosa conferisce passione e vitalità nell’amore per altri e per se stessi. Ha la  funzione di aumentare l’intuito nelle donne e aiutano a mettere gli uomini in  condizioni di capire al meglio le donne. La caratteristica principale del  colore rosa è quella alleggerire la mente e di fugare pensieri negativi che vi  si possono annidare. Ma questo colore, simboleggia anche la capacità di aprirsi  verso il prossimo in un continuo ed equilibrato scambio tra il dare e il  ricevere. Infonde inoltre la capacità del perdono ed esprime il reciproco  bisogno di dare e riceve tenerezza. 






Chi predilige il rosa è capace di grandi amori passionali  dove dona tutto se stesso con totale abnegazione. Ha il forte desiderio di  comprendere il partner ed amarlo con tutto se stesso fino ad annullarsi. Chi  ama il colore rosa è una persona che predilige ambienti ovattati ed eterei e  desidera stare in compagnia di persone che esprimono tenerezza. La dote più  grande per chi predilige questo colore è la facilità con cui può entrare in  contatto con tutto quello che lo circonda attraverso i sensi.
            Chi rifiuta il rosa ha paura di uscire allo scoperto e  mostrare il suo lato debole temendo di venir ferito. Questa paura può portare  l’individuo a chiudersi in se stesso senza mostrare il suo lato tenero e  affettuoso. La conseguenza di questo atteggiamento può portare la persona ad  essere arida e dura. Inoltre, chi rifugge il rosa diffida delle sfumature della  sensualità e preferisce la limpidezza della ragione.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Luna, io da molto piu' meschina, alludevo al fatto che in tanti "form" online, assicurazioni,valutazione customer care o richiesta credito etc, se alla primissima domanda rispondi in maniera "negativa" per loro, di solito dopo un po' di girare del cursore, le successive diventan grigie ed irrispondibili: non puoi piu' cliccarci, solo andare avanti e ricevere il tuo "arrivederci e grazie", bon.....  MV.



Bene ok ...
ma tu hai bisogno delle loro approvazioni?
In ogni caso sono loro che perdono una ipotetica cliente non credi?


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti ci ritrovi?
> 
> 
> Significato e simbologia del colore Rosa
> ...



si, mi ci ritrovo totalmente, tranne sul neretto.
E del lilla che si dice?
(comunque io amo i colori chiari da sempre. Le tinte pastello in genere)


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, mi ci ritrovo totalmente, tranne sul neretto.
> E del lilla che si dice?
> (comunque io amo i colori chiari da sempre. Le tinte pastello in genere)


Viola 
È il colore della sintesi (rosso=attivo/blu=passivo), dell’androgino. E’ il colore dell'ambivalenza del fascino, della suggestione, della simbiosi, dell'identificazione. La tonalità viola-indaco (carico di rosso) è ancora carica di bruciante energia, di un senso crepuscolare, della sofferenza. La tonalità viola-lilla (carico di chiaro) si avvia a essere il colore dell'equilibrio, dell’autorealizzazione

il lilla non c'è particolareggiato...
mi ci vedo in questo...
In linea di massima mi piacciono molto i colori accesi...


----------



## VikyMaria (27 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bene ok ...
> ma tu hai bisogno delle loro approvazioni?
> In ogni caso sono loro che perdono una ipotetica cliente non credi?





NO!!!!! Rispondevo solo a....coso..... spe che riprendo la pagina...... 
Ah..... "non registrato"......


----------



## VikyMaria (27 Novembre 2012)

....e comunque anche io adoro il viola: ma quello che da' molto sul blu..... volevo almeno una parete di ogni stanza di viola: ma a quanto pare per alcuni (mio marito compreso) fa' lutto..... ma il lutto e' mica nero o porpora????? 


Luna, che vuol dire te che sei esperta, che io ami il viola/blu?


Premetto da subito che non son scaramantica, ne' credo in oroscopi o cabale, ma non te lo chiedo per confutarti: solo per curiosita'!  MV.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> ....e comunque anche io adoro il viola: ma quello che da' molto sul blu..... volevo almeno una parete di ogni stanza di viola: ma a quanto pare per alcuni (mio marito compreso) fa' lutto..... ma il lutto e' mica nero o porpora?????
> 
> 
> Luna, che vuol dire te che sei esperta, che io ami il viola/blu?
> ...



Non sono esperta ho cercato su google...
Anche mio marito non voleva il viola nelle stanze per lo stesso motivo ...
ma una stanza l'ho fatta tutta viola scuro... e la trovo molto rilassante ...anche se fa molto loculo ...
ma forse è per quello che mi rilassa

ora cerco il colore


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

*viki*

ho trovato questo:_…illuminato da un misto composto_
_dell'azzurro dell'aria e del rossore del fuoco,_
_ch'è quasi colore di viola…_
_( Leonardo, Trattato della pittura )_​





Il viola, ottenuto dalla mescolanza del rosso con il blu, è il colore della congiunzione tra il corpo, il terrestre e l’impulso del primo, con lo spirito, il celestiale e la quiete del secondo. Essendo un colore “tra l’umano e il divino, l’unione di due nature” (Jung, 1980), è dunque la tonalità della coniunctio oppositorum, della congiunzione degli opposti, intesa non come sintesi finale, ma come complessità iniziale che spinge alla trasformazione, spesso sofferta. A livello psichico, difatti, il viola esprime tematiche di confronto e conciliazione degli opposti psichici, divenendo colore della trasformazione, della ricerca costante di un nuovo stato e di nuovi equilibri. Nelle sue gradazioni equilibrate di rosso e di blu (lilla), si ottiene un colore mediano e della mediazioni, il viola dei cardinali quali intermediari tra cielo e terra oppure quello associato al settimo chakra ( Sahasrara ), dove si fondono l’umano con il divino. Come sintesi tra la passione e l’irruenza del rosso, con la tranquillità e la trascendenza del blu, il viola diviene anche espressione di moderazione, senso della misura, di temperanza, nei tarocchi raffigurata da un angelo vestito di rosso e di blu, che tiene in mano due vasi dello stesso colore.
Ma come scrive C. Widmann (2000), “ _la sintesi è per noi area di confine, esperienza percettiva ed esistenziale al limite delle nostre capacità attuali_ ”. Non a caso, nel XIII sec, per merito di alcuni alchimisti, Firenze fu uno dei più grossi centri di produzione del viola, i quali riuscirono ad ottenerlo artificialmente attraverso una pianta di un lichene, alla quale diedero il 

	
	
		
		
	


	




nome di oricello, dal latino òra, che sta per estremità, confine. Difatti, il viola è collocato all’estremo dello spettro cromatico (già allora, ovviamente visibile nel fenomeno dell’arcobaleno) e dopo questo colore si estende un altro territorio, la gamma degli ultravioletti, il mondo dell’invisibile, non percepibile dai sensi ma solo dall'intuito. E’ questo il viola del fantastico, dell’incantesimo e della magia, il colore dell’ametista, quarzo usato nell’occultismo fin dai tempi più antichi oppure della violetta, già adoperata dai cavalieri della Tavola Rotonda per conoscere il loro futuro interpretando il numero e la disposizione dei raggi sui petali. Ed è lo stesso magico e misterioso fluido viola che in Ecuador gli sciamani Jivaro “trasudano” dopo aver preso l’ayahuasca, ad essere alla base della loro capacità di divinazione (A. Cresti, 2002).
" _Il viola è il supremo nucleo metafisico che ne sottolinea la complexio oppositorum, la dimensione che va oltre quella fisica, la natura sfuggente ed inafferrabile, l'aspetto trascendente._" (R. Steiner, L'essenza dei colori )Contenente in se il colore rosso, il viola partecipa anche alla componente della seduzione; ma mentre il primo esprime la pulsionalità istintuale, il viola manifesta l’elaborazione raffinata e delicata dell’amore. Se il rosso è il colore della passione, il viola sembra essere il colore di un aggraziato erotismo, nel quale l’immediatezza dell’impulso evolve verso raffinate forme di piacere. Nella mitologia greca, ad esempio, Efesto si incorona di viola mammole per sedurre Afrodite così come nel Sogno di una notte di mezza estate di W. Shakespeare il dardo di Cupido cade proprio su una viola che "_le fanciulle lo chiaman fior d'amore_". Per il cristianesimo, infine, rappresentando metaforicamente la lotta dello spirito (blu) contro la carne (rosso), il viola è il colore del periodo quaresimale, della passio christi, la passione vissuta da Cristo al momento di compiere il sacrificio sulla Croce, nel quale si spoglia della natura umana per unirsi a Dio.


----------



## VikyMaria (27 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ho trovato questo:_…illuminato da un misto composto_
> _dell'azzurro dell'aria e del rossore del fuoco,_
> _ch'è quasi colore di viola…_
> _( Leonardo, Trattato della pittura )_​
> ...



Mioddio... io son pure dei Gemelli..... e qui piu' che di "ambivalenza" non si parla.....


....son dunque pazza????? 


Spiegherebbe tanto.....


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Mioddio... io son pure dei Gemelli..... e qui piu' che di "ambivalenza" non si parla.....
> 
> 
> ....son dunque pazza?????
> ...


No non sei pazza sei doppia...
I Gemelli presentano una natura molteplice, inafferrabile, irrequieta e mobile come il mercurio.
Le risorse mentali qui eccellono e dunque c’è una mente curiosa, mai appagata nella sua sete di conoscenza ed esperienza, una naturale inventiva che si affina nella ricerca di soluzioni ingegnose e di espedienti, uno spirito brillante e caustico che sa interpretare con grande elasticità le situazioni della vita.
Il bisogno di comunicare è la molla vitale più potente dei nativi: la relazione con gli altri, a qualsiasi livello, stimola la loro qualità e costituisce il banco di prova della loro personalità.
Sanno adattarsi agli ambienti e alle situazioni più diverse, grazie alla loro disinvoltura, alla dialettica, all’innata diplomazia.
La mobilità del segno però si traduce anche in volubilità e incostanza, che possono costituire un handicap nella vita professionale e sentimentale.
Infatti i Gemelli sono portati a proiettare le loro energie in più direzioni, assecondando l’entusiasmo del momento e la capacità d’improvvisazione disperdendo le loro qualità in tante iniziative che spesso restano incompiute o nei più disparati interessi a cui li attira una curiosità spesso solo epidermica.
Un atteggiamento simile si presenta anche nella vita sentimentale, sono infatti fortemente attratti da qualsiasi rapporto che li stimoli sul piano intellettuale e il loro naturale bisogno di scambio e di conferme gratificanti allarga la loro disponibilità affettiva.
Ma affiora presto la ritrosia ad approfondire il rapporto, a mettersi in gioco, ad assumersi impegni che limitano la loro libertà.
Ma la loro disinvoltura e l’apparente spregiudicatezza nascondono anche una vulnerabilità emotiva di cui sono consapevoli, per questo aspirano a trovare un punto d’appoggio e un sostegno psicologico in legami solidi che diano loro stabilità e li aiutino a mettere ordine nella loro esistenza.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhè la seconda domanda potrebbe essere :
> hai tradito perchè non ami?
> 
> Tutto è in tonalita di grigio sei tu che devi bilanciare i colori....


Ho rapinato una banca perchè ce l'ho su con il sistema bancario italiano?
Ho rapinato una banca perchè sono convinto che lì dentro ci sia del denaro che mi spetti?
Ho rapinato una banca perchè il mio datore di lavoro mi trascurava pagandomi troppo poco?

O ho rapinato una banca perchè sapevo che lì c'era denaro che potevo arraffare senza venir beccato?

Sono una persona onesta io.
Ho rapinato una banca per versare l'iva allo stato di questo trimestre.
Ho fatturato parecchio ma nessuno ha pagato.

Non mi andava di tradire lo stato.
Allora ho rapinato una banca vostro onore.

So vostro onore che con questo gesto estremo, ora lo stato mi deve dare vitto e alloggio gratis e non avrò più questioni con banche e iva.

Aggiunga pure altri 5 anni di detenzione...basta che non mi ciulate le marchette inps.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2012)

Il mio colore preferito è il nero.

Il rosa sa tanto da maialina vogliosa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio colore preferito è il nero.
> 
> Il rosa sa tanto da maialina vogliosa.


Il nero però non è un colore, è assenza di colore.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il nero però non è un colore, è assenza di colore.


Va bene...
In certi posti un po' di pelo nero s'intona con il rosa carne.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Va bene...
> In certi posti un po' di pelo nero s'intona con il rosa carne.


stai parlando del prosciutto di cinghiale?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stai parlando del prosciutto di cinghiale?


No della pelosetta...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No della pelosetta...


sei out... oramai girano coperte di svarowsky


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei out... oramai girano coperte di svarowsky


Ho trovato la via del vendicare con un tradimento...
TU mi becchi e mi fai storie no?
Io mi incazzo perchè mi hai beccato e mi dico...
Bon dei persa per persa...adesso me vendico e te tradisso de novo no?
Così impari a ficcanasare dove non devi no?

In questo senso vendicare un tradimento con altro tradimento ci sta no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho trovato la via del vendicare con un tradimento...
> TU mi becchi e mi fai storie no?
> Io mi incazzo perchè mi hai beccato e mi dico...
> Bon dei persa per persa...adesso me vendico e te tradisso de novo no?
> ...


ma non ho ficcanasato... ho trovato questo nelle tue mutande...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non ho ficcanasato... ho trovato questo View attachment 6062nelle tue mutande...


Ma cos'è?????


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cos'è?????


uno swarowsky:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uno swarowsky:mrgreen:


Ma come fa a finire lì?
Cioè era infilato dentro la pelosetta?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come fa a finire lì?
> Cioè era infilato dentro la pelosetta?


ma non dentro! Aggiornati! L'ultima moda è depilazione totale e poi applicazione di swarowsky. Perchè sappiamo che voi uomini siete molto attenti a questi particolari:mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uno swarowsky:mrgreen:





contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come fa a finire lì?
> Cioè era infilato dentro la pelosetta?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non dentro! Aggiornati! L'ultima moda è depilazione totale e poi applicazione di swarowsky. Perchè sappiamo che voi uomini siete molto attenti a questi particolari:mrgreen:



ma questo dialogo è surreale 

propongo di aprire una sottosezione del furum chiamata "memorabilia" dove inserire simili perle 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> *ma questo dialogo è surreale *
> 
> propongo di aprire una sottosezione del furum chiamata "memorabilia" dove inserire simili perle
> 
> ...


ma... secondo te... io e il conte potevamo parlare sul serio?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non dentro! Aggiornati! L'ultima moda è depilazione totale e poi applicazione di swarowsky. Perchè sappiamo che voi uomini siete molto attenti a questi particolari:mrgreen:


Ah ho capito...
Beh allora sai le me done
sono tutte vintage...


----------



## tesla (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ho capito...
> Beh allora sai le me done
> sono tutte vintage...



non oso immaginare quanti discorsi faresti scoprendo una "pelosetta" con lo swarovsky. 
un romanzo a puntate


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non oso immaginare quanti discorsi faresti scoprendo una "pelosetta" con lo swarovsky.
> un romanzo a puntate


No credimi scapperei via inorridito...
E mi direi questa è scema...
Si mette gli orecchini nella bernarda...


----------



## tesla (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No credimi scapperei via inorridito...
> E mi direi questa è scema...
> Si mette gli orecchini nella bernarda...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## VikyMaria (28 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No credimi scapperei via inorridito...
> E mi direi questa è scema...
> Si mette gli orecchini nella bernarda...


----------



## Pangottina (27 Dicembre 2012)

*Rivincita dopo tanto dolore*

Io non penso sia giusto tradire per vendicarsi di un tradimento. Ti racconto la mia storia:
Pazza di lui dai tempi del liceo, una storia durata 10 anni e finita per colpa di un'altra che si è messa tra me e lui. Alla fine quando c'è un tradimento la colpa dicono sia di entrambi ma io non mi rimprovero nulla. Per 10 anni non gl'ho fatto mai mancare niente. Cercavo da giorno un modo per vendicarmi di lui che non fosse un tradimento fisico e girando in rete ho trovato un sito nato da poco dove puoi vendere i regali dei tuoi ex ragazzi. La cosa interessante su questo sito non è tanto il fatto che tu vendi i suoi regali quanto il fatto che volendo il tuo ex può essere avvisato tramite email che hai messo in vendita un suo regalo. Ho fatto così e lui è andato su tutte le furie perchè ho svenduto una cosa che lui mi aveva regalato e che aveva pagato tanto. Per chi volesse http://www.vendiex.it 
Per me è stata una piccola rivincita dopo tanto dolore




Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggendo il forum ho notato una linea comune di voi tutti, nel quale consigliate di evitare, ove possibile, di tradire per vendicare un tradimento.
> Perchè?
> Quali dinamiche entrano in gioco per far si che il tradimento per vendetta sia più distruttivo (al livello di sentimenti verso il proprio partner traditore, che psicologici verso se stessi), che costruttivo?
> Perchè poi ci si dovrebbe sentire più male e non soddisfatti?


----------



## Annuccia (27 Dicembre 2012)

Pangottina ha detto:


> Io non penso sia giusto tradire per vendicarsi di un tradimento. Ti racconto la mia storia:
> Pazza di lui dai tempi del liceo, una storia durata 10 anni e finita per colpa di un'altra che si è messa tra me e lui. Alla fine quando c'è un tradimento la colpa dicono sia di entrambi ma io non mi rimprovero nulla. Per 10 anni non gl'ho fatto mai mancare niente. Cercavo da giorno un modo per vendicarmi di lui che non fosse un tradimento fisico e girando in rete ho trovato un sito nato da poco dove puoi vendere i regali dei tuoi ex ragazzi. La cosa interessante su questo sito non è tanto il fatto che tu vendi i suoi regali quanto il fatto che volendo il tuo ex può essere avvisato tramite email che hai messo in vendita un suo regalo. Ho fatto così e lui è andato su tutte le furie perchè ho svenduto una cosa che lui mi aveva regalato e che aveva pagato tanto. Per chi volesse http://www.vendiex.it
> Per me è stata una piccola rivincita dopo tanto dolore



ripetitiva..non trovi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ripetitiva..non trovi?


Annù... repetita iuvant... e la pubblicità è l'anima del commercio... lo dovresti sapere... ma se non lo sai...SALLO!


----------



## Annuccia (27 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Annù... repetita iuvant... e la pubblicità è l'anima del commercio... lo dovresti sapere... ma se non lo sai...SALLO!


:rotfl:e ora che lo sallo te lo dicolo ok?

è ripetitiva...e non iuvant....per nent


:rotfl:attacco di cretinite acuta ...quasi allo stadio terminale....


----------



## iosonoio (28 Dicembre 2012)

Io non sono così buono, non perdono e se avessi avuto la possibilità, le avrei restituito il "favore" magari facendomi trovare proprio in casa. Il male che mi ha fatto mi ha cambiato: prima vedevo i vari inciuci con distacco, adesso mi da fastidio vedere le persone che tradiscono perchè non si rendono conto quanto possono fare male...


----------



## Annuccia (28 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No credimi scapperei via inorridito...
> E mi direi questa è scema...
> Si mette gli orecchini nella bernarda...



la collana no?
anche quella è di moda...


la bernarda:rotfl::rotfl:



muoio..................:rotfl::rotfl:


----------

